# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Αυτοματισμοί >  >  Ηλεκτρική εγκατάσταση με Arduino!

## κολας

Καλησπέρα!Θέλω να κάνω κάτι διαφορετικό με περισσότερους αυτοματισμους σε σχέση με της κλασικές εγκαταστάσεις.Οι γονείς μου έχουν μια οικοδομή εδω και χρόνια και σιγά σιγά λένε να την ολοκηρώσουν σαν έργο.Σκεφτόμουν να χρισημοποιήσω arduino με πολλά σενάρια,π.χ έλεγχος φώτων και με bluetooth ή esp8266 ή ethernet shield αλλά και με push buttons σε περιπτωση που το bluetooth ή  shιeld δεν δουλευουν.Δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο αξίζει όλοι αυτοί η βαβούρα.Μηπως να κρατίσω των πατροπαράδοτο τρόπο?
Φαντάσου τώρα εγώ να είμαι εκτός Ελλάδας ας πουμε και γίνει κάτι με το arduino, και πάει ένας ηλεκτρολόγος που δεν έχει ασχολιθεί ποτέ του με αυτό.Από αυτη την άποψη το λέω.
καποιες υλοποιήσεις με arduino που έχω κανει και σκέφτομαι να εφαρμόσω :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7p6CapfJykE(version 1 έλεγχος θερμοσίφωνα)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBD0lG8jAbc(version 2 έλεγχος φωτιστικού)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ah6n...=55s(τελευταία version με πολλές αλλάγες και έλεγχο όχι μόνο από το app αλλά και με φυσικά μπουτόν)

----------


## agis68

αφενός πιστεύω πως θα συμβεί αυτό που λές ως πρόβλημα αφετέρουν ΔΕΝ εγκρίνω το arduino παρότι είμαι θιασότης του για μια τέτοια εκτεταμένη χρήση. Υπάρχουν ακριβότερες λύσεις για smart houses (AEG-SIEMENS) αλλά σαφέστατα πιο εγγυημένες. Ετσι καταλήγω στο ασφαλές συμπέρασμα πως είναι πολύ προτιμότερο να ακολουθήσεις τη πεπατημένη σε ότι αφορά ηλεκτρολογικές διατάξεις, πίνακες κλπ και ασε και θέση για έναν εγκέφαλο και γραμμές που θα ελέγχονται μεσω πάντα του γενικού πίνακα αποκλειστικά με ρελεδες κλπ προς φώτα, οικοσκευές κλπ, ώστε εσύ και οι γονείς να έχουν δυνατότητα επιλογής αν θα ψήσουν το καφεδάκι με ένα πάτημα στο πληκρολόγιο και τα στόρια θα ανοίξουν με αισθητήρα ή δικό τους έλεγχο και αν θα ανάψει το θερμσίφωνο με τα χεράκια της η μανούλα σου...ολα αυτά με όλη την ασφάλεια που απαιτείται για τέτοιες εγκαταστάσεις που θα πρέπει να γίνουν από εξειδικευμένο το τονίζω πάντα προσωπικό.

----------


## el greco 1

καντω καλλητερα με plc 077.jpg

----------


## elektronio

Εγώ λέω απλά να ακολουθήσεις την παράδοση, δεν θα σας πέσουν τα χέρια να πατάτε κάνα διακόπτη. Ούτε θα χρειάζεται να κάνεις φροντιστήριο τους γονείς σου ή κανένα τυχόν ενοικιαστή στο μέλλον. 
Όταν κάνουμε τα απλά περίπλοκα το μόνο κέρδος είναι παραπάνω έξοδα ταλαιπωρία και προβλήματα.

----------


## Fire Doger

Εγώ θα το έκανα και με PLC και με πλακέτα που να τρέχει windows-linux.
Η πλακέτα μπορεί να είναι συνδεδεμένη με ασύρματα μικρόφωνα, wifi κλπ κλπ ΑΛΛΑ τα ρελέ ελέγχονται καθαρά απ' το plc, η πλακέτα θα ζητάει απ' το plc να ανοίξει τον θερμοσίφωνα και το plc θα αποφασίζει αν θα ανοίξει και φυσικά είναι ρυθμισμένο μετά από κάποια ώρα να τον κλείσει ο κόσμος να χαλάσει. Οπότε και να κρασάρει το λειτουργικό ή να τρελαθεί έχεις την ασφάλεια του plc. Και φυσικά όλα με χειροκίνητη απενεργοποίηση και χειροκίνητη λειτουργία.

Φυσικά και μπορεί να γίνει με arduino και καθαρή C, και το plc μικροελεγκτή έχει μέσα. *Αλλά* το να το κάνεις με arduino δείχνει ότι δεν γνωρίζεις τόσο καλά τους μικροελεγκτές ώστε να έχεις ασφαλές αποτέλεσμα οπότε εν συντομία όχι *δεν το προτείνω* ούτε εγώ.

Είχα δει ένα σεμινάριο για KNX (κτιριακός αυτοματισμός) και είχε πολλά ασύρματα μπιχλιμπίδια για εύκολες ανακαινίσεις, δεν χρειάζεται να τραβήξεις καλώδια από τώρα, απλώς μεγάλο πίνακα και σωστή καλωδίωση για να μπορείς να κάνεις προσθήκες.

----------


## mikemtb

Πάντως εγώ που είχα spare πολλά καλώδια και πολλή τρέλα, όταν έκανα ανακαίνιση τα εφερα όλα ανεξάρτητα στον πίνακα. ΟΛΑ.
Και από εκεί παίζω μπάλα  με ρελεδια για φώτα-ρολά- wifi να κλείνουν όταν κοιμάσαι/λείπεις... Κλπ,κλπ, φαντασία να έχεις 

Στάλθηκε από ένα κινητό που χρησιμοποιεί Tapatalk

----------


## elektronio

Φαίνεται ότι εμένα μου λείπει τελείως η φαντασία.... Προσπαθώ να σκεφτώ τι μπορείς να κάνεις αυτόματα με τα φώτα του σπιτιού σου και δεν βρίσκω τίποτε (δεν μιλάω για φώτα κήπου ασφαλείας κλπ αυτά μπορούν να έχουν ένα δικό τους απλό αυτοματισμό). Πως μπορεί ένα αυτόματο σύστημα να αποφασίζει π.χ πότε θα ανάψει και πότε όχι τα φώτα του σπιτιού; ή πότε θα ανεβοκατεβαίνουν τα ρολά; άσε που για να γίνει αυτό θα πρέπει να γίνουν ηλεκτρικά δηλαδή + ένα κάρο λεφτά.

----------


## mikemtb

Εύκολο. Φεύγεις. Βάζεις συναγερμό full. Κατεβαίνουν ρολά σβήνουν φώτα. (τυχαία 1 περίπτωση τώρα.)  φεύγεις για λίγο,  βάζεις συναγερμό άλλο partition,  αφήνει τα ρολά ανοιχτά γιατί θέλεις φως στο σπίτι πχ... 
Άλλη ιδέα, είναι καλοκαίρι,  όταν μπαινοβγαινεις από τις εξωτερικές πόρτες και είναι βράδυ,  κλείνει τα οποία φώτα στο δωμάτιο για να αποτρέπει την είσοδο κουνουπιών (έτσι παίζω εγώ 3 χρόνια τώρα και δεν έχω βάλει ποτέ χημικό μέσα στο σπίτι) 
Συγνώμη αυτά μόνο σκέφτηκα σε αυτά τα 10λεπτα...

Στάλθηκε από ένα κινητό που χρησιμοποιεί Tapatalk

----------


## aktis

Το να ανοιγοκλείνουν τα φώτα πλέον ( 2017) μπορει να γίνει πολυ απλά αγοράζοντας φωτιστικά IKEA XIAOMI PHILIPS κλπ από 15 ευρω που έχουν ενσωματωμένες δυνατότητες τηλεχειρισμού 
(wifi , zigbee , ble ) χωρίς πείραγμα σε πίνακες κλπ και με δυνατότητες για cloud σενάρια IFTTT , alexa , siri κλπ

https://www.banggood.com/Original-Xi...p-1054192.html

https://www.banggood.com/SONOFF-S20-...p-1142285.html

Τώρα αν αντι για ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα ή ταχυθερμοσίφωνα κάποιος επιμένει να έχει παραδοσιακό θερμοσίφωνα και θέλει να τον ανοίγει με αυτοματισμό , υπάρχουν πολλοι τρόποι .
Αν αντέχει η τσέπη σου τα έξτρα καλώδια και την επιπλέον εργασία τα πας όλα στον πίνακα ή ακόμα καλύτερα σε έναν υποπίνακα για κάθε δωμάτιο
Για μένα το σημαντικότερο για ενα ωραίο  σπίτι είναι με σειρά ...  να έχει καλούς γείτονες , καλή θέα , καλή θερμομόνωση και ηχομόνωση ... 
και μπορώ να αντέξω να ανάβω τα φώτα και να κατεβάζω τις τέντες με το χέρι μου !

----------


## elektronio

> Εύκολο. Φεύγεις. Βάζεις συναγερμό full. Κατεβαίνουν ρολά σβήνουν φώτα. (τυχαία 1 περίπτωση τώρα.)  φεύγεις για λίγο,  βάζεις συναγερμό άλλο partition,  αφήνει τα ρολά ανοιχτά γιατί θέλεις φως στο σπίτι πχ... 
> Άλλη ιδέα, είναι καλοκαίρι,  όταν μπαινοβγαινεις από τις εξωτερικές πόρτες και είναι βράδυ,  κλείνει τα οποία φώτα στο δωμάτιο για να αποτρέπει την είσοδο κουνουπιών (έτσι παίζω εγώ 3 χρόνια τώρα και δεν έχω βάλει ποτέ χημικό μέσα στο σπίτι) 
> Συγνώμη αυτά μόνο σκέφτηκα σε αυτά τα 10λεπτα...
> 
> Στάλθηκε από ένα κινητό που χρησιμοποιεί Tapatalk



Αυτό με τον συνδυασμό δεν είναι "έξυπνο σπίτι" εσύ αποφασίζεις και πατάς κάποιο κουμπί στο συναγερμό και ο συναγερμός έχει επιπλέον δυνατότητες και δίνει εντολές να γίνουν κάποια πράγματα. 
Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι δεν μπορεί να αποφασίζει κάποιο σύστημα πότε θα έχω φως, αφού εγώ θα θέλω να διαβάσω αδιαφορώντας για τα κουνούπια και το σύστημα θα λέει δεν μπορείς να διαβάσεις γιατί θα σε τσιμπήσουν τα κουνούπια.....

Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ είναι σε τι μπορεί να αποφασίζει ένα "έξυπνο" σύστημα και με ποια κριτήρια. Πολλές φορές η έξυπνη λύση, ή η βέλτιστη λύση είναι διαφορετική από τις επιθυμίες μας. Νομίζω λοιπόν ότι αν το σύστημα είναι μικτό δηλαδή να δέχεται και μάνουαλ εντολές (αλλοίμονο αν δεν είναι) θα καταλήξει να λειτουργεί μάνουαλ με τα έχτρα έξοδα για τους αυτοματισμούς να πηγαίνουν άπατα.  :Biggrin:

----------


## κολας

Καλημέρα!Τελικα υπάρχουν ενδοιασμοί για arduino.Ενοειται ότι θα υπάρχει καλωδιομανια και μεγάλος πίνακας.Απο κάθε διακόπτη και φωτιστικό θα πηγαίνουν ανεξάρτητα καλώδια στον πίνακα.Με plc θα είναι πολύ ακριβό το σύστημα.Αλλα μαλλων θα ακολουθήσω τον πατροπαράδοτο τρόπο με πολύ λίγους αυτοματισμούς (πχ ρολά μάστερ ιστορίες ...).Δεν θέλω να ψάχνω συνέχεια προβλήματα στο μελλων μιας και δεν θα μένω εγώ τώρα εκεί!

----------


## κολας

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα πως οτιδήποτε αυτόματο πχ από ταμπλετ πρέπει να έχει και εναλλακτικό τρόπο manual!Τωρα ενοειται ότι εμείς με τα σενάρια κάνουμε το σπίτι έξυπνο!Οταν όμως τα ρομπότ αποκτήσουν κάποια στιγμή στο μελλων νοημοσύνη αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα!

----------

mikemtb (23-08-17)

----------


## agis68

> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα πως οτιδήποτε αυτόματο πχ από ταμπλετ πρέπει να έχει και εναλλακτικό τρόπο manual!Τωρα ενοειται ότι εμείς με τα σενάρια κάνουμε το σπίτι έξυπνο!Οταν όμως τα ρομπότ αποκτήσουν κάποια στιγμή στο μελλων νοημοσύνη αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα!



Τότε απλά θα περιμένεις το ρομπότ να σβηνανάβει τα ηλεκτρικά /ηλεκτρονικα της οικίας και εσύ θα απολαμβάνεις το καφεδάκι από μια αυτοκινούμενη ρομμποτική καφετέρια που θα θυμάται δοσολογίες, χαρμάνι, θερμοκρασίες κλπ και θα τον ψήνει κιόλας. Βεβαια να φοβάσαι μη χαλάσει και σου φερνει την κανάτα καυτό καφέ να στον πετάει στα μούτρα για κάποιος σερβομηχανισμός ή λογικό κομματι εχει βλάβη....για αυτό ¨ΟΛΑ καλύτερα με τα χεράκια σου να γυμναζόμαστε κιόλας

----------


## Googlis

Το σύνηθες λάθος που γίνεται είναι ότι σκεφτόμαστε απλοϊκά.
Το 99% της σκέψης - σχεδιασμού το επικεντρώνουμε στην νορμάλ - καθημερινή λειτουργία και όχι στα προβλήματα - δυσλειτουργίες που μπορεί να συναντήσουμε.
Οι πιλότοι χρησιμοποιούν καθημερινά το 10% των γνώσεών τους, το 90% είναι το τι κάνουμε εάν συμβεί το χ ψ ζ θέμα.

Έτσι λοιπόν αν κάποιος θα ήθελε να φτιάξει ένα "χειροποίητο" αυτοματισμό θα έπρεπε να αναπτύξει ένα ολόκληρο σύστημα συντήρησης - επισκευής - αντικατάστασης.
Αν λοιπόν μπει κανείς σε αυτήν την διαδικασία ο χρόνος και το κόστος που απαιτείται για μία μόνο κατοικία θα είναι υπερβολικό τουλάχιστον. Οπότε επιλέγουμε την πεπατημένη που μας προσφέρει μικρότερο ρίσκο και περισσότερη ασφάλεια.

Αν τώρα έχεις ένα άδειο σπίτι, χρήμα, χρόνο και διάθεση να πειραματίζεσαι σχεδόν καθημερινά για τα επόμενα 1-2 χρόνια ίσως να το δοκίμαζες.

Προσωπικά είμαι σε φάση όπου με Arduino προσπαθώ να ελέγξω καυστήρα - ηλιακά πάνελ ζεστού νερού και ενεργειακό τζάκι ήδη το παλεύω 3 μήνες  :Smile:

----------


## κολας

> Το σύνηθες λάθος που γίνεται είναι ότι σκεφτόμαστε απλοϊκά.
> Το 99% της σκέψης - σχεδιασμού το επικεντρώνουμε στην νορμάλ - καθημερινή λειτουργία και όχι στα προβλήματα - δυσλειτουργίες που μπορεί να συναντήσουμε.
> Οι πιλότοι χρησιμοποιούν καθημερινά το 10% των γνώσεών τους, το 90% είναι το τι κάνουμε εάν συμβεί το χ ψ ζ θέμα.
> 
> Έτσι λοιπόν αν κάποιος θα ήθελε να φτιάξει ένα "χειροποίητο" αυτοματισμό θα έπρεπε να αναπτύξει ένα ολόκληρο σύστημα συντήρησης - επισκευής - αντικατάστασης.
> Αν λοιπόν μπει κανείς σε αυτήν την διαδικασία ο χρόνος και το κόστος που απαιτείται για μία μόνο κατοικία θα είναι υπερβολικό τουλάχιστον. Οπότε επιλέγουμε την πεπατημένη που μας προσφέρει μικρότερο ρίσκο και περισσότερη ασφάλεια.
> 
> Αν τώρα έχεις ένα άδειο σπίτι, χρήμα, χρόνο και διάθεση να πειραματίζεσαι σχεδόν καθημερινά για τα επόμενα 1-2 χρόνια ίσως να το δοκίμαζες.
> 
> Προσωπικά είμαι σε φάση όπου με Arduino προσπαθώ να ελέγξω καυστήρα - ηλιακά πάνελ ζεστού νερού και ενεργειακό τζάκι ήδη το παλεύω 3 μήνες



Ο πιο κλασικός και εύκολος τρόπος είναι μέσω plc όμως το κόστος ανεβαίνει.Τώρα με arduino και rasberry μπωρείς να κάνεις τρομερά πράγματα μπωρεί και περισσότερα από όσα με το plc γιατί στην ουσία plc είναι και αυτά, όμως πρέπει να έχεις πολύ καλή γνωση προγραμματισμού(π.χ c)Απλά τα plc έχουν πιο εύκολο τρόπο εκμάθησης γιαυτό και προτιμούνται συν το ότι ειπάρχει εγγυημένη αξιοπιστία.Για παράδειγμα το μικρό συστιματάκι με arduino που έχω στο σαλόνι λειτουργεί εδω και 1 χρόνο χωρις να βγεί ποτέ απο το ρεύμα και δεν έχει παρουσιασει πότε δεισλειτουργία.

----------


## κολας

> Ο πιο κλασικός και εύκολος τρόπος είναι μέσω plc όμως το κόστος ανεβαίνει.Τώρα με arduino και rasberry μπωρείς να κάνεις τρομερά πράγματα μπωρεί και περισσότερα από όσα με το plc γιατί στην ουσία plc είναι και αυτά, όμως πρέπει να έχεις πολύ καλή γνωση προγραμματισμού(π.χ c)Απλά τα plc έχουν πιο εύκολο τρόπο εκμάθησης γιαυτό και προτιμούνται συν το ότι ειπάρχει εγγυημένη αξιοπιστία.Για παράδειγμα το μικρό συστιματάκι με arduino που έχω στο σαλόνι λειτουργεί εδω και 1 χρόνο χωρις να βγεί ποτέ απο το ρεύμα και δεν έχει παρουσιασει πότε δεισλειτουργία.




Στο τέλος θα τα καταφέρεις.Απλά όταν φτιάχνεις κάτι από το μηδεν θέλει χρόνο και πειραματισμούς.Ενω παίρναντας ας πούμε ενα plc δεν χρειάζεται να ανακαλήψεις τον κύκλο όπως λένε γιατι τον έχουν ανακαλήψει άλλοι για σενα(απλα ακολουθεις μια στανταρ διαδικασία).Φυσικά όλα είναι θεμα χρόνου-διάθεσης και ασφαλώς χρημάτων!

----------


## Fire Doger

Το θέμα δεν είναι ότι δεν έχει παρουσιάσει δυσλειτουργία, το θέμα είναι όταν θα την παρουσιάσει να μπορεί να ανακτήσει τις αισθήσεις του χωρίς να προκαλέσει προβλήματα καθώς επίσης και να κάνει χρήση όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερους τρόπους προστασίας, απ' τον κώδικα μέχρι και το pcb. Μπορεί να υπάρχει μια στις 1000 πιθανότητα να συμβεί κάτι αν πχ γίνει interrupt σε ένα συγκεκριμένο σημείο σε κώδικα ο οποίος τρέχει 1 φορά την μέρα. Θεωρητικά θα συμβεί 1 φορά ανά 3 χρόνια. Άρα πρέπει να ξέρει ότι η τάδε εντολή δεν σηκώνει διακοπή.

Εγώ αυτό που σκέφτομαι είναι κάτι σαν τον τζάρβις του ironman, να τριγκάρει από φωνητική εντολή (όπως το Ok google) και να είναι συνδεδεμένο ασύρματα με διάφορες 'έξυπνες' συσκευές του σπιτιού. Είχα καταφέρει να πάρω text από φωνή με την βοήθεια της google σε android πριν 4 χρόνια οπότε δεν μου φαίνεται τρομερά δύσκολο.
Όμως μερικά πράγματα είναι καλύτερα να τα κάνουμε με το χέρι. Και τα αυτοκίνητα κλειδώνουν αυτόματα αλλά όλοι μόλις πατάνε το κουμπί ελέγχουν το χερούλι.

----------


## nestoras

> Όμως μερικά πράγματα είναι καλύτερα να τα κάνουμε με το χέρι. Και τα αυτοκίνητα κλειδώνουν αυτόματα αλλά όλοι μόλις πατάνε το κουμπί ελέγχουν το χερούλι.



Μερικοι μαλιστα το κανουν παντα! Οπως πχ εγω που δεν ηλεκτρικες κλειδαριες...  :Very Happy: 

Το σημαντικο απο οτι φαινεται ειναι να υπαρχει δυνατοτητα για ευκολο bypass του εξυπνου συστηματος. Οταν "χαλασει" ή "τρελαθει" να μπορει ευκολα καποιος να το παρακαμψει και να λειτουργουν ολα με τον παραδοσιακο τροπο.

----------

vasilllis (24-08-17)

----------


## κολας

Και άμα τρελαθεί ο jarvis, θα τρελάνει και εμάς μετα!!Οντος  το σενάριο να κρασάρει δεν είναι ακατόρθωτο.Γιαυτό λοιπων θα πρέπει να υπαρχει και συνδιασμός με τον πατροπαράδοτο τρόπο.Πάντως σκέφτομαι να περάσω ανεξάρτητες γραμμές απο κάθε διακόπτη και φωτιστικό σημείο που θα οδευουν στον πίνακα έτσι ώστε είτε κάνω τον αυτοατισμό με τον arduino είτε οχι, να έχω επιλογές!(Καλοδιομάνια μεν αλλά μέριμνα για μελλοντικά)

----------

mikemtb (23-08-17)

----------


## Fire Doger

Εγώ είμαι της άποψης τα πάντα έξω απ' την εγκατάσταση για αρχή. Αντί η πρίζα να ανοίγει από ρελέ, να είναι κουμπωμένη σε αυτήν ένα wifi switch, όποτε θέλει ακόμα και ένας άσχετος να μπορεί να το βγάλει και να βάλει την συσκευή του στην κλασική πρίζα και έχεις και το on-off χωρίς έξτρα καλώδια. Αντίστοιχα και στα φωτιστικά κλπ.
Κάτι παρόμοιο με το σετ που έχει η xiaomi, μια βασική μονάδα και modulάκια με αισθητήρες - ελεγκτές όλα με wifi. Ρίξ' το μια ματιά youtube

O jarvis είναι για ποιο extreme καταστάσεις, αυτόματες καφετέριες, smart tv, ηχοσυστήματα κλπ που έτσι και αλλιώς θέλει και η συσκευή mod αν δεν είναι smart από μόνη της οπότε την προστασία και το manual υπάρχουν εκεί.

----------


## Δημήτρηςκα

Καλημέρα,
Εάν δεν έχεις φτιάξει ακόμη πίνακα και δεν έχεις ρίξει γραμές, μπορείς σε συνεννόηση με τον ηλεκτρολόγο σου να βάλεις σε όλα τα φώτα, ρολά κλπ ρελέ ράγας ή ντίμερ. Να μεγαλώσεις τον πίνακα για να έχεις χώρο για την μονάδα αυτοματισμών(arduino, plc,pi, knx ή ότι άλλο θες) και μετά να ψαχτείς για τα ηλεκτρονικά. Σε κάθε περίπτωση σου πρωτείνω να βάλεις στις εξόδους διακόπτες μεταγωγικούς (μία θέση για τα ηλεκτρονικά και μία για bybass) μετά από 4-5 χρόνια δεν ξέρεις τι γίνεται. 
Προσοπικά είχα φτιάξει με rpi αυτοματισμό για τον θερμοσίφωνά μου. λόγο wifi αντιμετόπιζα προβλήματα, άλλαζα ρούτερ ξαναπρογραμμάτιζα, κάθε 2-3 μήνες ψιλοκόλαγε.
Πήρα ένα τέτοιο 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sonoff-WiFi-...YAAOSwnF9Y7Ktu
και ησύχασα.

----------


## κολας

Την εγκατάσταση θα την φτιάξω ο ίδιος είδη έχω σκάψει και ετοιμάζομαι για σωληνώσεις!

----------


## κολας

Φίλε Δημήτρη αυτό με το sonof το έχω δει και εγώ και πρέπει να είναι καλό!

----------


## Δημήτρηςκα

> Φίλε Δημήτρη αυτό με το sonof το έχω δει και εγώ και πρέπει να είναι καλό!



Ναι προς το παρρών (1 μήνα) δεν με έχει απογοητεύσει.

----------


## κολας

και υπάρχει και αυτό με 4 κανάλια!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4CH-4-Gang-W...4AAOSw3yxZmQMf

----------


## MacGyver

Ωραίο το έξυπνο σπίτι, όμως νομίζω οτι είναι απλά ένα παιχνίδι για επίδειξη και εντυπωσιασμό η για το know how αν είναι diy. 
Δηλαδή φτάνω στο σπίτι και απο το ασανσέρ βγάζω το κινητό, βάζω πιν η αποτύπωμα, ψάχνω την εφαρμογή, κοιτάω αν συνδέθηκε στο wifi κλπ για να ανάψω το φώς της εισόδου, αντί απλά να πατήσω τον διακόπτη;
Η σηκώνομαι απο το σαλόνι για την κρεβατοκάμαρα και ψάχνω την εφαρμογή για να ανάψω τα φώτα στο διάδρομο;
Από όλα ούτε ένα στα δέκα δεν χρειάζεται πραγματικά.
-Ο ποιο παλιός αυτοματισμός που υπάρχει μέσα στο σπίτι είναι το 0->1 η 1->0 στην ηλεκτρική κουζίνα και το A/C. Πόσοι τα χρησιμοποιούν;
Υπάρχει νοικοκυρά που θα αφήσει το φαγητό μόνο να βράζει για άλλη μία ώρα και να πάει στη δουλειά;

----------


## vasilllis

το sonoff απο οσα ξερω δεν εχει σεναρια και δεν δεχεται εντολες.
το εξυπνο σπιτι βασικα δεν ειναι για εντολες του τυπου:βαριεμαι να σηκωθω,θα αναψω το φως απο το android μου.
απλες καθημερινες εντολες που λύνουν τα χερια(ισως οχι σε ενα διαμερισμα με πεντε λαμπες αλλα σε ενα μεγαλυτερο σπιτι).μπορει να σου κατεβαζει/μαζευει τις τεντες,να μην σκιστουν απο τον αερα.αν εχεις ηλεκ. ρολα να τα κατεβασει οταν ερθει η ωρα(αυτοματα),να ανάψει θερμοσιφωνο η θερμανση αν δεν εχει ζεστό νερο.περιμετρικο φωτισμο το βραδυ,σβησιμο το πρωι η την νυχτα να τον μειωνει και να αφηνει ενα δυο λαμπες.

----------

vampiris (24-08-17)

----------


## κολας

Ετσι είναι.Απο οτι είδα και εγώ το sonoff έχει κάποια default σενάρια με χρονοδιακόπτες!Κυρίως στα  ρολά και της τέντες ο αυτοματισμός πιστεύω οτι σου λύνει τα χέρια!

----------


## vampiris

*Δεν υπάρχουν "έξυπνα σπίτια", υπάρχουν "εύχρηστα σπίτια"!* Αυτό  είναι το τελικό μου συμπέρασμα μετά από 2,5 χρόνια διαμονής σε οικία  που χρησιμοποιεί τεχνολογία "έξυπνου σπιτιού". Αυτή είναι και η συμβουλή  που δίνω σε συγγενείς, φίλους, και αυτή είναι και η συμβουλή που δίνω  σε εσένα, φίλε. Για να καταλάβεις, τώρα πλέον δίνω φωνητικές εντολές σε  ένα Echo Dot (των 50 ευρώ), "Alexa, turn on living room lights", "Alexa,  set bedroom lights to 25%", "Alexa, open kitchen shutter" κτλ.. Θα έλεγα  ότι πλέον στις 100 φορές μόνο τις 10 θα πατήσω κάποιον διακόπτη, και  μπορεί να λέω και πολλές. Τα πάντα γίνονται μέσω φωνητικών εντολών, όχι επειδή  είναι μαγκιά, αλλά γιατί είναι πιο εύχρηστο - εύκολο να δώσεις μια  φωνητική εντολή, από το να σηκωθείς, να πας στον διακόπτη και να  πατήσεις το γαμώ+κουμπί. Ή ακόμη και από το ανοίξεις την εφαρμογή του  "έξυπνου σπιτιού", ακόμη και εάν έχεις 24 ώρες το 24αρο ανοικτό το wifi,  που δεν πρόκειται να το έχεις.

Για εμένα υπάρχουν 5 βασικά ερωτήματα που πρέπει να απαντηθούν και τα οποία θα οδηγήσουν τον καθένα σε μια σωστή επιλογή:

*1) Τι θέλω να κάνω;*  Όταν λέω τι θέλω να κάνω εννοώ συγκεκριμένα, συνειδητοποιημένα, μετά  από χιλιάδες ώρες σοβαρής σκέψης. Και όχι σκέφτομαι να ανάβω κανένα φως  με arduino, καλό είναι και το sonoff, κάποιος στο γαλατάδικο της  γειτονιάς μου είπε και για το banana pi και ούτω καθεξής. Ποια φώτα,  πόσα φώτα, θα ντιμμάρονται, θα υπάρχουν ταινίες led, θα είναι απλές ή  rgb, θα ελέγξω την θέρμανση του χώρου, θα ελέγξω στοράκια, θα έχω  διάφορα σενάρια (π.χ. Φεύγω, TV κλπ.), θέλω να τα ελέγχω από κάποια  εφαρμογή από το κινητό μου και τα λοιπά, και τα λοιπά, και τα λοιπά.  Πίστεψε με, όσα καλά και να τα σκεφτείς, όταν θα αρχίσεις να ζεις σε ένα  έξυπνο σπίτι, τότε σίγουρα θα χρειαστείς δεκάδες πράγματα, που μέχρι  πριν δεν τα είχες σκεφτεί. 

Δώσε βάση στο παρακάτω πραγματικό  παράδειγμα. Κρεβατοκάμαρα με μπάνιο δικό της, μπουτόν για το φως της  κρεβατοκάμαρας, μπουτόν για το φως του μπάνιου. Τέλεια θα πει κάποιος!  Έλα όμως που αφού άρχισα να μένω στο σπίτι, κατάλαβα ότι θα με βόλευε να  πατάω το ίδιο το μπουτόν του μπάνιου για να ελέγχω και τα δύο φωτιστικά  σημεία. Καλώδια δεν μπορώ να ρίξω για να προσθέσω δεύτερο μπουτόν, αλλά  και να μπορούσα το σύστημά μου δεν έχει άλλες διαθέσιμες εισόδους.  Ευτυχώς το software του "έξυπνου σπιτιού" διαθέτει την επιλογή double  click, δηλαδή βάζω ένα function block μπροστά από την είσοδο (μπουτόν  μπάνιου), ορίζω τον χρόνο καθυστέρησης και τον χρόνο για τον οποίον  παραμένει ενεργοποιημένη η έξοδος. Για παράδειγμα χρόνος καθυστέρησης  0,5 sec, δηλαδή από το πρώτο πάτημα αρχίζει να μετρά ο χρόνος, εάν μέσα  σε αυτό το χρονικό διάστημα πατηθεί και πάλι η είσοδος θα ενεργοποιηθεί η  έξοδος Q2, αλλιώς θα θεωρηθεί απλό πάτημα και θα ενεργοποιηθεί η έξοδος  Q1 του function block. Για έμενα αυτή η αλλαγή δεν κράτησε πάνω από 5  λεπτά. Και έστω ότι μια τέτοια αλλαγή είναι εύκολη ακόμη στο πρόγραμμα  ενός arduino, μπορώ να σου πω και εκατοντάδες άλλες περιπτώσεις, καθώς  έστησα "έξυπνο σπίτι" και σε φίλο. Διαφορετικό άνθρωποι, διαφορετικός  τρόπος σκέψης, διαφορετικές ανάγκες.

*2) Πως γίνεται το Νο1;*  Αφού τα έχουμε αναλύσει όσα είπα παραπάνω, και μερικές χιλιάδες ακόμη  που δεν ανέφερα, τότε και μόνο τότε μπορούμε να επιλέξουμε τον τρόπο  υλοποίησης των όσων διεξοδικά αποφασίσαμε ότι θέλουμε να ελέγξουμε. Τώρα  υπάρχει το Α, το Β και το Γ για να ελέγξουμε τα παραπάνω. Αλλά εγώ  επιλέγω το Γ για κάποιους συγκεκριμένους λόγους και όχι επειδή κάποιος  μαλάκας μου το είπε στο hlektronika.gr. Γνωρίζω (όχι νομίζω) τι θέλω να  κάνω, γνωρίζω όλους τους διαθέσιμους τρόπους για να το υλοποιήσω και  επιλέγω συνειδητοποιημένα έναν εξ αυτών. Επιλέγω τον συγκεκριμένο γιατί  πληρεί τις ανάγκες μου σήμερα, αλλά και επειδή, αφού τα σκέφτηκα σχεδόν  όλα, θα μπορέσει να με εξυπηρετήσει και στο μέλλον, που θα προσθέσω και  άλλα πράγματα, τα οποία τα σκέφτηκα, όπως είπαμε στο Νο1.

*3) Τι γνώσεις έχω;* Τι  γνώσεις έχω για υποστηρίξω αυτό το σύστημα που επέλεξα; Μιλάς για  arduino, αλλά πόσο καλός είσαι στον προγραμματισμό, πόσο μακριά μπορείς  να φτάσεις ΜΟΝΟΣ ΣΟΥ, πόσο χρόνο είσαι διατεθειμένος να επενδύσεις και  λοιπά. Να σκεφτείς ότι για το καθετί, θα πρέπει να το προγραμματίσεις μόνος σου. 

Φαντάσου  ότι το παράδειγμα που ανέφερα στο Νο1 ότι ήταν κάτι πιο σύνθετο. Κάτι  που θα επηρέαζε μεγάλο μέρος του κώδικα. Θα ήσουν σε θέση να εντοπίσεις  το καθετί που χρειάζεται αλλαγή; Πόση ώρα θα σου έπαιρνε και τελικά θα  είχες το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα; Μπορεί μια αλλαγή στο πρόγραμμα να έβγαζε  εκτός το "έξυπνο σπίτι" και να χρειαζόταν 2-3 ώρες για να το  επαναφέρεις. Έχεις σκεφτεί ότι για αυτές τις ώρες θα ήταν σαν να έχεις  διακοπή ρεύματος;

Εγώ μετά από πολλή σκέψη κατάλαβα ότι  χρειάζομαι ένα έτοιμο σύστημα. Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που πληρώνονται για να  προγραμματίζουν και εγώ παίρνω την αναβάθμιση του software και της  εφαρμογής για το κινητό έτοιμα. Στο configuration program ήμασταν στην  έκδοση 3.5 και τώρα τρέχουμε στην 8.3.0.2. Υπάρχουν beta testers που  τρέχουν την καινούρια έκδοση, βρίσκουν bugs, τα αναφέρουν πίσω στους  προγραμματιστές, λύνονται τα προβλήματα και εγώ παίρνω μια σταθερή  έκδοση.

*4) Τι θα κοστίσει;* Στις μέρες μας  υπάρχουν πολλές επιλογές, σε λογικές τιμές, έτοιμων συστημάτων. Μπορεί  μετά τα όσα σου είπα, να το σκεφτείς και να καταλήξεις ότι μια  έτοιμη λύση μέσα στα οικονομικά σου περιθώρια, θα ήταν καλύτερη από κάτι  σε φάση DIY. Για αυτό ξεκινάμε από το πολύ βασικό τι θέλω να κάνω;

*5) Τι θα κάνω σε περίπτωση που κάτι συμβεί;*  Κινητό αλλάζεις κάθε χρόνο ή κάθε 3 χρόνια, αλλά κάποια στιγμή θα  αλλάξεις. Αυτοκίνητο μπορεί να αλλάξεις στα 15 ή 20 χρόνια, αλλά κάποια  στιγμή θα αλλάξεις. Σπίτι δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξεις, εάν είναι  ιδιόκτητο, και μπορεί να το κληρονομήσουν και τα παιδιά σου. Τα arduino  μόδα είναι και μπορεί να περάσει, οπότε τι θα γίνει τότε; Η εταιρεία που  επέλεξα εγώ, θα υπάρχει μετά από 5 ή 10 χρόνια; Ένας κεραυνός έπεσε και  έκαψε τα πάντα στον κεντρικό σου πίνακα; Εσύ χρειάζεσαι θέρμανση για τα  παιδιά σου άμεσα, πόσο εύκολο και γρήγορο είναι να επιστρέψει το σπίτι  σου σε κατάσταση πλήρους λειτουργίας; 

Θα μπορούσα να γράφω για  ώρες, να σας έλεγα ιστορίες για το πως έστησα το δικό μου σπίτι, πως  στήσαμε το σπίτι του φίλου μου, για το πως δεν με άκουσε σε ορισμένα  πράγματα και τώρα μετανιώνει γιατί απαιτείται χρήμα και δουλειά για να τα  διορθώσουμε, για το πως εξελίχθηκε ο τρόπος σκέψης μου πάνω σε αυτό το  ζήτημα και χιλιάδες άλλα ζητήματα.

Προσωπική μου άποψη είναι να καθίσεις  να το σκεφτείς καλά για να καταλήξεις στην καλύτερη επιλογή. Βλέπω ότι  δεν έχεις αποφασίσει τι θέλεις να κάνεις και το πιο πιθανό είναι να  κάνεις μαλακία ή θα καταλήξεις σε κάτι που δεν θα πληρεί τις ανάγκες  σου.

----------


## vampiris

> Ωραίο το έξυπνο σπίτι, όμως νομίζω οτι είναι απλά  ένα παιχνίδι για επίδειξη και εντυπωσιασμό η για το know how αν είναι  diy. 
> Δηλαδή φτάνω στο σπίτι και απο το ασανσέρ βγάζω το κινητό, βάζω πιν η  αποτύπωμα, ψάχνω την εφαρμογή, κοιτάω αν συνδέθηκε στο wifi κλπ για να  ανάψω το φώς της εισόδου, αντί απλά να πατήσω τον διακόπτη;
> Η σηκώνομαι απο το σαλόνι για την κρεβατοκάμαρα και ψάχνω την εφαρμογή για να ανάψω τα φώτα στο διάδρομο;
> Από όλα ούτε ένα στα δέκα δεν χρειάζεται πραγματικά.
> -Ο ποιο παλιός αυτοματισμός που υπάρχει μέσα στο σπίτι είναι το 0->1 η  1->0 στην ηλεκτρική κουζίνα και το A/C. Πόσοι τα χρησιμοποιούν;
> Υπάρχει νοικοκυρά που θα αφήσει το φαγητό μόνο να βράζει για άλλη μία ώρα και να πάει στη δουλειά;



Όχι  έτσι ακριβώς, φτάνεις σπίτι και εάν έχεις ανοικτό το wifi, με το που  συνδεθεί στο wifi του σπιτιού σου, τότε ενεργοποιείται το σενάριο  "Επέστρεψα". Το τι θα ενεργοποιηθεί από εκεί και πέρα είναι θέμα αναγκών  και φαντασίας του καθενός. Επίσης, μπορεί να γίνει μέσω bluetooth ή και  geofencing. Ή μέσω ενός 1-wire button, με αμελητέο κόστος.

Σηκώνεσαι από το σαλόνι και υπάρχει ένας ανιχνευτής  κίνησης, που ενεργοποιεί ενεργοποιεί τα φώτα του διαδρόμου. Ο ίδιος  ανιχνευτής ενεργοποιεί τα ίδια φώτα, και περισσότερα, και το βράδυ που  θα σηκωθείς για να πας τουαλέτα, αλλά αυτή την φορά στο χαμηλότερο  επίπεδο έντασης φωτισμού, για να μην στραβωθείς ή για να μην ξυπνήσουν  οι υπόλοιποι που μπορεί να έχουν κάποια πόρτα ανοικτή.

Για να τα  συνδέσω όλα αυτά με τα όσα γράφω, μου θυμίζεις την μητέρα του φίλου μου  που αναφέρω στο μήνυμα #29. Τα ίδια έλεγε πάνω κάτω. Τέλος πάντων,  αφού στήσαμε το "έξυπνο σπίτι", άρχισαν οι αλλαγές, θέλω κάτι που δεν  βάλαμε, κάτι που βάλαμε δεν το χρησιμοποιούμε, να το βγάλουμε και λοιπά.  Σε κάποια στιγμή με παίρνει ο φίλος και μου λέει να κάνουμε κάποιες  αλλαγές και πάνω στην συζήτηση μου λέει: "Άσε έμαθε και η μάνα μου!".  "Τι έμαθε, ρε;", του λέω. "Η γυναίκα μου δουλεύει, αυτή προσέχει το  παιδί, λίγο πριν σχολάσει η γυναίκα μου ανεβαίνει να φέρει το παιδί,  πάει εκεί πατάει διπλό κλικ για ανοίξουν τα στοράκια κουζίνας -  καθιστικού, πατάει το άλλο κουμπί για να γυρίσει η θέρμανση από την  κατάσταση "Λείπω" (ας πούμε 19 βαθμούς σε όλους τους χώρους), στην  κατάσταση "Επέστρεψα" (όπου κάθε χώρος θερμαίνεται βάσει εβδομαδιαίου  προγράμματος)." και πολλά άλλα να μην σας κουράζω. Και τότε του λέω:  "Καλά, ρε, αυτή δεν μας έλεγε πεταμένα λεφτά και να κοιτάξτε πόσα  γρήγορα πάω και πατάω τον διακόπτη και τέτοια;". Και εκεί δίνει την  θεϊκή απάντηση: "Άσε, αυτή ξέρει καλύτερα πως δουλεύει το σύστημα από  εμάς." και εκεί έπεσε το γέλιο τις αρκούδας.

Εγώ είμαι γεννημένος  τις αρχές τις δεκαετίας του 80 και ο πιο μικρός μου αδερφός στα μέσα  του 90. Αυτός έπιασε smartphone στα χέρια του πιο γρήγορα από εμένα. Εάν  του το πάρεις και του δώσεις ένα Nokia 3310, το πιο πιθανό είναι να σε  σπάσει στο ξύλο για να πάρει πίσω το κινητό του. Δεν πρόκειται να  αντέξει μια μέρα χωρίς αυτό, γιατί έτσι έμαθε. Εγώ εάν δεν είχα το  έξυπνο σπίτι, το πιο πιθανό είναι να μην είχα smartphone. Το 85 με 90  τοις εκατό των εφαρμογών που έχω, έχουν σχέση με το σύστημα που έχω στήσει. Κάποιος που είναι σε ένα μέρος του κόσμου και δεν έχει πιάσει στα  χέρια του smartphone, δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με κάποιον που έχει μάθει να  ζει με αυτό. Έτσι είναι και με αυτά που ονομάζω "εύχρηστα σπίτια".  Κάποιος που δεν έχει ζήσει σε ένα τέτοιο περιβάλλον, δεν μπορεί να  καταλάβει πως είναι και αυτό είναι απολύτως λογικό.

Προχθές που  ξύπνησα, λέω "Alexa, what time it is?" και μου απαντά η μαλακία ότι δεν  έχει σύνδεση με το ίντερνετ. Μόνο που δεν πήδηξα από το κρεβάτι να  τα διαλύσω όλα, γιατί η επόμενη κίνηση ήταν να μου δώσει την πρόγνωση του  καιρού και μετά θα της ζητούσα να ανάψει το φως στο μπάνιο. Θα μου πει  κάποιος γιατί δεν πάτησες το κουμπί στο κινητό σου να δεις τι ώρα  είναι, μετά να βάλεις το pin να το ξεκλειδώσεις, μετά να ανοίξεις το  ίντερνετ, μετά την εφαρμογή για τον καιρό, μετά την εφαρμογή για το  έξυπνο σπίτι και τα λοιπά; Γιατί πολύ απλά για εμένα αυτό πλέον είναι  μια συνήθεια, μια ευκολία με την οποία έμαθα να ζω, δεν ξέρω πως να σας  το εξηγήσω. Δεν είναι μαγκιά, είναι καθημερινότητα...

----------


## aktis

> το sonoff απο οσα ξερω δεν εχει σεναρια και δεν δεχεται εντολες..



Βασίλη , το sonoff ξεκίνησε απο το kickstarter ή indiegogo, δεν θυμάμαι ,  και το καλύτερο πράγμα που κάνανε ... ειναι οτι δημοσιευσανε τα σχεδια του . 
Βασίζεται στο best seller , esp8266 , αυτο τα λέει όλα ...
Αποτέλεσμα , σήμερα εχει πολλή καλή υποστήριξη απο όλες τις πλατφόρμες domotics  με πειραγμένα firmware ,
και εννοείται οτι δεν εχει ανταγωνισμο ...  στα 10 usd ! 

Υποστηρίζει σαφώς  σενάρια , MQTT ,  NodeRed ,  Alexa , IFTTT  , OTA update κλπ

----------


## aktis

Βέβαια , αν έχεις πελάτη με τρίπατη μαιζονέτα προτείνεις και αυτοματισμό > 10 000 ευρω !
Αυτά ( sonoff )  είιναι για πιο φτωχούς !


@Δημήτρη ( vampiris ) , αν επιτρέπεται , ποιά πλατφόρμα χρησιμοποιείς ;

Και εδώ ένας που προσάρμοσε ασύρματο θερμόμετρο , I2C και  SPI  RF receiver και έφτιαξε μετεωρολογικό σταθμό
και έλεγχο θέρμανσης !

----------


## vampiris

@aktis, δεν θα ήθελα να το αναφέρω αυτή την στιγμή, γιατί θα πρέπει μετά  να εξηγήσω πως από τα 5 ερωτήματα, που αναφέρω σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα,  κατέληξα σε αυτή την επιλογή, τα πλεονεκτήματά του, τα μειονεκτήματά  του, πως έχει εξελιχθεί στα 5 χρόνια που το παρακολουθώ και λοιπά. Εάν  κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον κάποιος το εντοπίσει και ζητήσει περισσότερες  πληροφορίες, τότε θα μπω να πω την γνώμη μου πιο εκτεταμένα και με  περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες. 

Πάντως να πω ένα δύο λόγια, έτσι για  να μπούμε και στο οικονομικό ζήτημα και να γίνουμε πιο πρακτικοί για  αυτούς που παρακολουθούν το νήμα και μπορεί να ψάχνονται. Για όλα τα  υλικά του πίνακα, σύστημα έξυπνου σπιτιού, ντίμμερ ράγας, ρελεδάκια,  τροφοδοτικά και λοιπά, υπολογίζω 1400 με (βαριά - βαριά) 1600 ευρώ για  το σπίτι του φίλου μου. Εκεί ελέγχουμε 6 ρολλά (πάνω-κάτω), 15 φωτιστικά  σημεία απλά (άναμμα - σβήσιμο), 4 φωτιστικά σημεία ντιμμαριζόμενα, 6  εντολές για θέρμανση (εντολή καυστήρα και 5 ηλεκτροβαλβίδες) και  συλλέγουμε θερμοκρασίες από 5 χώρους. Οι θερμοκρασίες είναι είσοδοι στο  σύστημα, αλλά τις αναφέρω επειδή προσθέτουν στον λογαριασμό 170 ευρώ.  Εάν προσθέσουμε όλα τα ανωτέρω (εισόδους και εξόδους) μας δίνουν τον  αριθμό 42, τα στοράκια επί 2 μάγκες. Εάν θεωρήσουμε ότι μας στοίχισε  1500 ευρώ, τότε βγαίνει κάπου στα 35,7 ευρώ ο έλεγχος του οτιδήποτε. Ως  ποσό "ανά σημείο ελέγχου" δεν είναι κάτι το φθηνό, αλλά ούτε και κάτι το  πολύ ακριβό. Για παράδειγμα σήμερα έβλεπα ότι ο πιο φθηνός actouator  τεχνολογίας Enocean για στοράκια, έχει κάπου στα 55 ευρώ (πάνω/κάτω  κίνηση), ενώ κάποιοι επώνυμοι φθάνουν στα 70 ή και τα 90 ευρώ. Κάπου  εκεί, στα 55 ευρώ, κυμαίνονται και κάτι τεχνολογίας z-wave (βλέπε  Fibaro). Το καλύτερο κομμάτι όμως είναι ότι εάν χρειαστεί να προσθέσω  άλλα τέσσερα στοράκια στο δικό μου σύστημα (κίνηση πάνω-κάτω), αυτό θα  μου στοιχίσει 50 ευρώ στο σύνολο για όλα, ενώ για τις αντίστοιχες  τεχνολογίες έξυπνου σπιτιού που προανέφερα, ο λογαριασμός βγαίνει 4 Χ 55  = 220 ευρώ. Δηλαδή όσο προσθέτεις στο σύστημα που επέλεξα, τόσο το  κόστος ανά σημείο ελέγχου κατεβαίνει. Βεβαίως όλα τα ανωτέρω σίγουρα θα  δημιουργήσουν πολλές απορίες, καθώς δεν δίνω πληροφορίες για το ποιο σύστημα  έχω επιλέξω, απλώς τα αναφέρω για να δώσω μια ιδέα ως προς το οικονομικό  κομμάτι σε όλους εσάς που δείχνετε ενδιαφέρον για αυτό το θέμα.

Πάντως  φανταστείτε ένα κωλόζωο που δίνει 600, 800 ή 1000 ευρώ, μπορεί και κάθε  χρόνο, για να αγοράζει το τελευταίο μοντέλο κινητού της επώνυμης  μάρκας, και ένα άλλο κωλόζωο που έδωσε 1500 ευρώ και έχει ένα έξυπνο  σπίτι για τα επόμενα 20 ή 30 χρόνια, και το οποίο το ελέγχει μέσω  φωνητικών εντολών και μέσω ενός κινητού των 100 ευρώ. Αυτό το τελευταίο το  λέω γιατί πολλοί μας λένε ότι είναι πεταμένα λεφτά και αχρείαστα τα έξυπνα σπίτια, ενώ  το δίνεις ένα σκασμό λεφτά σε κινητά κάθε χρόνο, επειδή είναι της μόδας και το  κάνουν όλοι, είναι κάτι φυσιολογικό. Όπως φυσιολογικό ήταν πριν κάτι  χρόνια τα ηχοσυστήματα που έβαζαν οι κάγκουρες στα αυτοκίνητα. Βλήμα με  αυτοκίνητο αξίας 2000 ευρώ και ηχοσύστημα 4000 και 5000.  :Hammer:  :Hammer:

----------


## κολας

Δημήτρη βάλε ένα βίντεο να πάρουμε μια ιδέα!!Με τι το έκανες με plc?Απόψεις ανταλλάζουμε!!

----------


## κολας

ΟΙ γνώσεις μου δεν είναι τόσο δυνατές σε αρντουινο και γενικά σε προγραμματισμό αλλά ξέρω αρκετά πράγματα γιατι έχω αφιερώσει πολύ χρόνο.Απο plc έχω γνώσεις αλλά δεν συμφέρει οικονομικά.Αντίθετα στο ηλεκτρολογικό κομμάτι δεν θα αντιμετοπίσω κάποιο πρόβλημα γιατί είναι και ο τομέας μου.

----------


## IRF

> Πάντως εγώ που είχα spare πολλά καλώδια και πολλή τρέλα, όταν έκανα ανακαίνιση τα εφερα όλα ανεξάρτητα στον πίνακα. ΟΛΑ.
> Και από εκεί παίζω μπάλα  με ρελεδια για φώτα-ρολά- wifi να κλείνουν όταν κοιμάσαι/λείπεις... Κλπ,κλπ, φαντασία να έχεις 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από ένα κινητό που χρησιμοποιεί Tapatalk



Σκέψου πόση ώρα θες να ελέγξεις έναν πίνακα που κάτι πάει στραβά και έχει μόνο ασφάλειες.Τώρα σκέψου να κάνεις τον έλεγχο βράδυ χωρίς ρεύμα και να έχεις και ρελέδια και να έχει γίνει μια διαρροή νερού από την αποχέτευση του πάνω διαμερίσματος.Τώρα αν βάλεις και arduino?????

----------


## mikemtb

> Σκέψου πόση ώρα θες να ελέγξεις έναν πίνακα που κάτι πάει στραβά και έχει μόνο ασφάλειες.Τώρα σκέψου να κάνεις τον έλεγχο βράδυ χωρίς ρεύμα και να έχεις και ρελέδια και να έχει γίνει μια διαρροή νερού από την αποχέτευση του πάνω διαμερίσματος.Τώρα αν βάλεις και arduino?????



Το βράδυ λοιπόν που δεν θα έχει ρεύμα και θέλω να ελέγξω την διαρροή του πάνω διαμερισματος θα κάνω ότι έκανα χωρίς τα ρελεδακια ,και χωρίς arduino(που δεν έχω έτσι και αλλιώς) και χωρίς τις πολλές ασφάλειες. Θα πάρω ένα φακό, θα χτυπήσω το κουδούνι του πάνω,θα του πω να κλείσει ότι βρύση έχει και θα πάω στο ρολόι του νερού αν γυρνάει θα το κλείσω. Όταν με το καλό έρθει το ρεύμα τότε θα ασχοληθώ περαιτέρω!  
Απλά τα πράγματα  καμιά καταστροφή.....
Edit:δε πρόσεξα το "αποχέτευση"

Στάλθηκε από ένα κινητό που χρησιμοποιεί Tapatalk

----------


## vampiris

> Δημήτρη βάλε ένα βίντεο να πάρουμε μια ιδέα!!Με τι το έκανες με plc?Απόψεις ανταλλάζουμε!!



Αδερφέ, εάν δεν γράψεις τι ακριβώς θέλεις να κάνεις, δεν έχω την  όρεξη και ούτε μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω. Τι πάει να πει απόψεις ανταλλάσσουμε; Θα έδινες συμβουλές για σύστημα  "έξυπνου αυτοκινήτου" σε κάποιον που το μόνο που γνωρίζει είναι το φρένο  και το γκάζι; Είδες μερικές μαλακίες στο youtube, όπως έκανα και εγώ  όταν πρωτοσκέφτηκα να στήσω ένα τέτοιο σύστημα, καύλωσες, όπως και εγώ  κάποτε, τώρα ακολούθησε τα βήματα που αναφέρω σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα  και μπορεί να καταλήξεις κάπου, και με την δικιά μας βοήθεια. Δεν μας  έχεις πει τι θέλεις να κάνεις επακριβώς. Εάν πρόκειται για μερικά φώτα,  πάρε μερικές λάμπες με έλεγχο μέσω wifi, να παίζεις να περνάει η ώρα.  Ρίξε και ένα sonoff μέσα στον πίνακα να ανοιγοκλείνεις με ένα ρελέ τον  θερμοσίφωνα και έχεις ένα "άλλο έξυπνο σπίτι". Τελικά χρειάζεσαι "έξυπνο  σπίτι" ή ένα "άλλο έξυπνο σπίτι"; Υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα στα δύο και  μάλιστα τεράστια.

Τι σκέφτεσαι να κάνεις, θέλεις να μου πεις; Τα  έχεις γράψει σε ένα χαρτί, όχι για εμάς, για εσένα; Να ξέρεις τι θέλεις  να κάνεις. Έγραψα σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα επακριβώς τι ελέγχουμε σε σπίτι  φίλου. Συστήματα σκίασης, θέρμανση, φωτισμό. Έγραψα για σενάρια στα  ρολλά και στην θέρμανση, βλέπε εκεί που λέω την ιστορία με την μητέρα  του, έγραψα για φωνητικές εντολές, στην δική μου περίπτωση, έγραψα για  σενάρια φωτισμού. Τα χρειάζεσαι αυτά; Τι θέλω, *ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑ ΝΟ1*!!! Εκείνο το κατεβατό, σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα, νομίζεις για πλάκα το έγραψα;

Βιντάκια, εάν θέλεις, υπάρχουν χιλιάδες στο youtube.

Φιλικά, τα γράφω και ελπίζω να μην παρεξηγηθείς.

----------


## κολας

Δεν θέλω να κάνω και τρελλά πράγματα!
1)έλεγχος ρολων τοπικά  και κεντρικά με μαστερ το οποίο θα είναι κοντά στον  πίνακα!Επιπλέων δηνατότητα ελέγχου και απο κινητο-ταμπλετ(όπου θα έχω feedback για το αν οντος έχουν κλείσει ανοίξει!Επίσης δηνατότητα να ανόιγουν και να κλείνουν μόνα τους καθιερωμένη ώρα.
2)Ανοιγμα θερμοσύφωνα είτε από τον πίνακα είτε απο κινητο-ταμπλετ.Με δυνατότητα χρόνου λειτουργίας πχ 20 λεπτα.
3)Ανοιγμα τέντας αυτόματα όταν έχει ηλιοφάνια(εκτός αν έχει πολυ αέρα) και κλείσιμο στο σκοτάδι.
4)Ανοιγμα φωτιστικών είτε με φυσικά buttons είτε απο κινητο-ταμπλετ.
5)Σίγουρα κάμερα που θα εστιάζει στην αυλή του σπιτιού!
Δίπλα στην κεντρική πόρτα μαζεί με το πληκτρολόγιο του συναγερμού θα έχω τοποθετιμένο 1 ταμπλετ το οποίο θα ελέγχει όλα αυτά που είπα.

Προς το παρών αυτά έχω σκεφτεί να κάνω γιαυτό και ούτος η άλλος θα περάσω ανεξάρτητα καλόδια για να έχω δηνατότητες επέκτασης!

----------


## Bobiras

οραια ολα αυτα που λες ολα γινονται και ειναι δικαιωμα σου να τα θες στο σπιτι σου. δοκιμασε να παρεις ενα arduino και ενα wifi module δοκιμασε να αναψεις ενα λεντ και μετα μας λες αν αξιζει ολη αυτη η διαδικασια που θες να μπεις γτ μονο ευκολη δεν ειναι.

----------


## sotron1

Υπάρχουν και αυτά. PLC Arduino.

https://www.industrialshields.com/

Κλαίω από τώρα.   :Crying:

----------


## vasilllis

και το ποσο που θες να δαπανησεις;
τα insteon τα εχεις ακουστα;

----------


## george Mp

Υπαρχει και αυτο..http://www.fyes.gr/
Απο τους πρωτους του ειδους στην Ελλαδα, παλια ονομασια  ΝΟΗΜΟΝ

----------


## κολας

Παίδες σας ευχαριστώ όλους για της απόψεις σας.Αρχίζω με σωληνώσεις και μέχρι να καλωδιώσω θα έχωτελειοποιήσει το όλο σκηνικό.
Βασίλη δεν το έχω ακούστα.όσο για το μπάτζετ φαντάζομαι κανα 500κοσάρι πάνω κάτω!

----------


## vampiris

100% χρειάζεσαι μια έτοιμη λύση, αλλά στα 500 ευρώ δεν πρόκειται να βρεις. Από την στιγμή που υπάρχουν ηλεκτρικά συστήματα σκίασης (στοράκια, τέντες), τα οποία είναι ήδη μια υψηλή σε κόστος επένδυση. Από την στιγμή που θα βάλεις μέσα στο σύστημα τον φωτισμό, τότε προτείνω να μην ξεχάσεις την θέρμανση, ίσως και κάθε δωματίου ξεχωριστά, αλλά και τον έλεγχο IR συσκευών (TV, aircondition). 

Προτείνω να ξαναδείς τα 5 βήματα που προανέφερα και έτσι για πλάκα να προσπαθήσεις να απαντήσεις στο Νο2, μιας και ας πούμε το Νο1 το ψιλοαπάντησες. Εκεί θα δεις πως δουλεύουν στο σύνολό τους τα έτοιμα συστήματα, θα πάρεις ιδέες, θα σου γεννηθούν απορίες, θα αρχίσεις να επεξεργάζεσαι τα ζητήματα και ίσως αλλάξεις γνώμη, αλλά σίγουρα θα βοηθηθείς αρκετά ως προς τον τρόπο λειτουργίας ενός "έξυπνου σπιτιού".

Εάν δεν έχεις τις γνώσεις να υποστηρίξεις μια DIY κατάσταση, τότε καλύτερα να καταφύγεις στο κλασικό τρόπο ηλεκτρολογικής εγκατάστασης.

----------


## vasilllis

> Υπάρχουν και αυτά. PLC Arduino.
> 
> https://www.industrialshields.com/
> 
> Κλαίω από τώρα.



γιατι κλαις?   :Huh: 





> Παίδες σας ευχαριστώ όλους για της απόψεις σας.Αρχίζω με σωληνώσεις και μέχρι να καλωδιώσω θα έχωτελειοποιήσει το όλο σκηνικό.
> Βασίλη δεν το έχω ακούστα.όσο για το μπάτζετ φαντάζομαι κανα 500κοσάρι πάνω κάτω!



ριξε μια ματια .Εχει πολλες δυνατοτητες.
στο 500€ μπορεις να στησεις ενα logo(με ethernet) και μια οθονη και σιγα σιγα να βαζεις αισθητηρες.

----------


## vasilllis

> Υπαρχει και αυτο..http://www.fyes.gr/
> Απο τους πρωτους του ειδους στην Ελλαδα, παλια ονομασια  ΝΟΗΜΟΝ



δεν τα εχω δει/ακουσει .Φαινονται παλιας κοπης παντως .Περιεργο να μην διαφημιζουν παντως τιποτα.

----------


## aktis

Νομίζω ακόμα δεν έχουμε καταλάβει πως δεν συγκρίνουμε hardware ( πχ arduino των 10 ευρω vs μια εξειδικευμένη βιομηχανική κατασκευή ) 
αλλά μια φιλοσοφία οτι παίρνεις πχ κάτι απο εναν κατασκευαστή και σε κλειδώνει εκει ή έχεις μια ανοιχτή αρχιτεκτονική και προσθέτεις προιόντα απο διαφορετικούς κατασκευαστές 
Εκεί θαυμάζω το sonoff που ενω θα μπορούσε να ειναι κάτι σαν τα focus ( κάτι μέτριο ) το πήραν οι χομπίστες και κάναν θαύματα 
Οι κλειστές αρχιτεκτονικές ή θα πρέπει να γίνουν οι καλύτερες του είδους ή θα σταματήσουν λόγω ανταγωνισμού


Μια ανοιχτη αρχιτεκτονική αναγκάζει και κλειστά συστήματα να ανοίξουν για να κολλήσουν στην ανοιχτή αρχιτεκτονική

----------


## aktis

συνεχίζω , γιατι δεν με αφήνει για δεύτερο βιντεο !

----------


## Fire Doger

Σίγουρα το Open Source αν κάποιος ασχοληθεί είναι πολύ δυνατότερο. Στο node Red κουμπώνεις και voice commands άμα θέλεις. Για παράδειγμα αντί για "Alexa" βάζεις ότι trigger θέλεις, αν το κινητό είναι στο internet έχεις και ελληνικά, offline έχεις κανονικά τα αγγλικά (αν το υποστηρίζει το app, η google πάντως το υποστηρίζει). Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν μπορείς να του κάνεις εκμάθηση σαν το "ok google" να δουλεύει μόνο με την δικιά σου φωνή :Tongue2: 
Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον κάτι τέτοιο σε embedded... :Wink:

----------


## vasilllis

Το θεμα με αυτα τα open source ειναι οτι  δεν γινεται οποιος ξυπνησει ενα πρωι και πει θα κανω το σπιτι εξυπνο να ξεκινησει ασχολια.
Αυτο σου προσφερουν οι ετοιμες λυσεις.

----------


## georgeb1957

> ................ κατέληξα σε αυτή την επιλογή, τα πλεονεκτήματά του, τα μειονεκτήματά του, πως έχει εξελιχθεί *στα 5 χρόνια που το παρακολουθώ* και λοιπά.




Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον Δημήτρη (vampiris) ότι αν κάποιος θέλει να πάει στην λύση "έξυπνο σπίτι" θα πρέπει να επιλέξει ένα σύστημα που έχει *ΠΑΡΕΛΘΟΝ-ΠΑΡΩΝ και ΜΕΛΛΟΝ*. Είναι πολύ ωραίο να παίζουμε με λύσεις τύπου arduino κ.λ.π αλλά για δική μας χρήση, ας πούμε για να κάνουμε το κέφι μας και να ψαχτούμε λίγο παραπάνω σε κάτι που μας ενδιαφέρει. Όμως αν εμπλέκονται και ζωές άλλων τότε το πράγμα αλλάζει. Για παράδειγμα ας πούμε ότι κάποιος έχει τις κατάλληλες εξειδικευμένες γνώσεις και φτιάχνει το τέλειο έξυπνο σπίτι του. Όταν θα έρθει η ώρα να το παραδώσει στη επόμενη γενιά, τι θα παραδώσει; Ένα "*BLACK* *BOX*". Γιατί σε περίπτωση δυσλειτουργίας του δεν νομίζω να μπορεί αυτός που το ανέπτυξε και το παρέδωσε στην επόμενη γενιά να μπορεί να βοηθήσει από εκεί ψιλά που θα βρίσκεται.
Επομένως, θα ήταν ωφέλιμο για όσους παρακολουθούν ή θα ψάξουν το θέμα στο μέλλον, να πούμε τί εμπορικές λύσεις γνωρίζουμε ο καθένας μας. Έξυπνο σπίτι δεν σημαίνει μόνο να αναβοσβήνω π.χ τα φώτα από το κινητό μου  αλλά να μπορεί το ίδιο να βελτιώνει και την ενεργειακή του αποδοσή κ.λ.π. 
Συμπέρασμα: Θα πρέπει να ψάχνουμε λύσεις που υπόσχονται μακρόχρονη παρουσία στο μέλλον, έχουν μεγάλη αξιοπιστία και στηρίζονται σε πρωτόκολλά επικοινωνίας γνωστά και καταξιωμένα όπως για παράδειγμα το ΚΝΧ https://www.knx.org/el/

----------


## alpha uk

https://www.googleadservices.com/pag...Q0QwILA&adurl=

----------


## vasilllis

δυστηχως το knx ειναι για τις τσεπες των λιγων.

----------


## georgeb1957

> δυστηχως το knx ειναι για τις τσεπες των λιγων.



*Σίγουρα δεν  είναι όλα για όλους.*

Αν έχεις μια τρίπατη μεζονέτα όπως λέει ο χρήστος (aktis) στο #32 δεν έχεις πρόβλημα αλλά και κοινός θνητός να είσαι αν το γουστάρεις πάλι δεν νομίζω να έχεις πρόβλημα. 
Όπως είπε παραπάνω και ο Δημήτρης (vampiris) στο #29 υπάρχουν άτομα που δίνουν κάθε χρόνο 1000 ευρώ για να πάρουν το τελευταίο μοντέλο κινητού τηλεφώνου και θα πρόσθετα εγώ άλλοι που μένουν στο νοίκι και κυκλοφορούν με αυτοκίνητα πολυτελείας τα οποία αλλάζουν ανά πενταετία το αργότερο.

Πήρα ευκαιρία στο #52 να παρέμβω στην συζήτηση, από το 5ο ερώτημα που έθεσε ο Δημήτρης (vampiris) στο #29. Ηθελα να επισημάνω ότι οι ιδιοκατασκευές κρύβουν πολλούς κινδύνους πόσο μάλλον αν απευθύνονται και σε τρίτους.


Υπάρχουν εμπορικές λύσεις και με άλλα αξιόπιστα bus επικοινωνίας.

Θα αναφέρω δύο ακόμη από αυτά:

1.  το Dupline bus που αντιπροσωπεύεται και στην Ελλάδα http://www.adamsnet.gr/html/documents/kritiriaepilogisDUPLINE.pdf


2. το Omni-bus που υποστηρίζεται από την Leviton   και τα προιόντα της μπορείς να προμηθευθείς από το AMAZON(υποστηρίζει το AMAZON-ALEXA, Z-Wave υλικό κ.λ.π) με δωρεάν λογισμικό και πληθώρα εφαρμογών για κινητά http://www.leviton.com/en/support/mobile-apps#App9

----------


## vasilllis

τα zigbee κλπ ασύρματα δεν τα εμπιστεύεστε;

----------


## Fire Doger

> τα zigbee κλπ ασύρματα δεν τα εμπιστεύεστε;



Απαπα πράγματα του διαβόλου, χώρια το ότι θα πρέπει να κυκλοφορούμε με αλουμινόχαρτο στο κεφάλι μες το σπίτι  :Lol: 

Όπως καταλαβαίνεις ένα δίκτυο έχει μια δυσκολία παραπάνω απ' το να τα πάρεις όλα έτοιμα και να τραβήξεις καλώδια.
Είναι αναξιόπιστα αν έρθει κάποιος με ένα jammer και δεν μπορούν να επικοινωνήσουν. Απλώς δεν θα γίνεται τίποτα.
Το σπίτι της xiaomi με zigbee λειτουργεί.

----------


## vasilllis

εννοειται,οτι πληρωνεις παιρνεις.δεν διαφωνω σε κατι περι αυτου.αυτο με την xiaomi γιατι το αναφερεις;αναξιοπιστο;αξιοπιστο;φτηνο

----------


## Panoss

> εννοειται,οτι πληρωνεις παιρνεις.δεν διαφωνω σε κατι περι αυτου.αυτο με την xiaomi γιατι το αναφερεις;αναξιοπιστο;αξιοπιστο;φτηνο



Τα Sonoff, νομίζω, είναι η εξαίρεση σε αυτό τον κανόνα.
Δίνουν πολύ περισσότερα απ' ότι πληρώνεις (σε σχέση με τους αναταγωνιστές).

----------


## Fire Doger

Ε δεν νομίζω να είναι για πολλά πολλά όπως τα σενάρια που υποστηρίζουν τα άλλα, σαν παράδειγμα το έφερα επειδή φτιάχνει πολλά αξιόπιστα smart μπιχλιμπίδια ότι το χρησιμοποιεί, δεν είναι καθαρά diy λύση.

----------


## vampiris

Παίδες, το πρόβλημα με το KNX δεν είναι μόνο στο κόστος του συστήματος, αλλά *και*  στο κόστος των διακοπτών, dimmer ράγας, θερμοστατών, αισθητήρων κίνησης  και οτιδήποτε άλλου που δεν μου έρχεται στο μυαλό. Δηλαδή δεν μπορείς  να κουμπώσεις τον πιο φθηνό μπουτόν που υπάρχει στην αγορά, θα πρέπει να  είναι το πιο φθηνό μπουτόν ΚΝΧ. Στην περίπτωση του φίλου, που ανέφερα  προηγουμένως, υπολόγισα ότι μόνο τα υλικά του πίνακα ήταν στο διπλάσιο,  μην πω και τριπλάσιο, κόστος από ότι μας στοίχισε με τον τρόπο που το  κάναμε. Σε αυτό το κόστος δεν έβαλα τους συγκεκριμένους διακόπτες που  απαιτεί αυτό το σύστημα και δεν γνωρίζω το κόστος του συγκεκριμένου  καλωδίου που χρησιμοποιεί.

Επίσης, μην ξεχνάτε ότι στα ερωτήματα  που έθεσα προηγουμένως, πέρα από το Τι Θα μου Στοιχίσει, υπάρχει το Τι  Γνώσεις Έχω (για να υποστηρίξω το συγκεκριμένο σύστημα) και φυσικά Τι Θα  Κάνω σε Περίπτωση που Κάτι Συμβεί. Υποτίθεται ότι είμαστε τεχνικοί και  θέλουμε να στήσουμε ένα "Έξυπνο Σπίτι", στο οποίο θα μπορούμε να  επεμβαίνουμε και να προγραμματίζουμε μόνοι μας. Τώρα, από όσο γνωρίζω,  το πρόγραμμα ΚΝΧ δεν είναι δωρεάν, συν το ότι δεν είναι κάτι απλό στον  προγραμματισμό. Δηλαδή δεν είναι κάτι στο στυλ των PLC, που έχουμε μάθει  λίγο-πολύ όλοι οι ηλεκτρολόγοι, ούτε σε κάποια γλώσσα προγραμματισμού,  που γνωρίζουν όσοι ασχολούνται με τα ηλεκτρονικά. Δηλαδή θα απαιτηθεί  χρόνος, μεγάλη προσπάθεια και χρήμα, μέχρι να μάθει κάποιος να  προγραμματίζει. Τέλος, μην ξεχνάτε ότι είναι ένα κλειστό σύστημα. Ναι  έχει πολλές εταιρείες που βγάζουν προϊόντα ΚΝΧ, είναι (ίσως) το πιο  ολοκληρωμένο και εξελιγμένο σύστημα, αλλά οι Είσοδοι δεν επιστρέφουν  κάθε μια στον Πίνακα, αλλά πολλές μαζί μέσα από το κοινό καλώδιο. Ενώ  εάν επιστέφει κάθε μια ξεχωριστά μέσα στον πίνακα, πολύ εύκολα προσθέτω  ένα ρελέ καστάνιας, απλώς για να ανοιγοκλείνω ένα φως ή και όλο τον  φωτισμό σε περίπτωση που κάτι ανεπανόρθωτο συμβεί.

Σε γενικές γραμμές αυτή η λύση δεν είναι για εμάς!

Τέλος,  θα ήθελα να πω ότι εάν θέλετε να πάτε σε λύσεις τύπου arduino, sonoff  και λοιπά, μπορείτε να το κάνετε και είναι δικαίωμά σας. Αυτό που βλέπω,  και με στενοχωρεί αφάνταστα, είναι ότι κάποιοι μπερδεύουν το  "αναβοσβήνω" μερικά φώτα με το "Έξυπνο Σπίτι". Πριν αποφασίσετε να  επενδύσετε σε ένα "Έξυπνο Σπίτι", κάντε μια χάρη στον εαυτό σας,  και απαντήστε στο ερώτημα "Τι Είναι Έξυπνο Σπίτι;". Προσπαθήστε να  βρείτε τον έναν και μοναδικό επιστημονικό ορισμό, όχι το τι νομίζει ο  κάθε παπάρας που έχει μάθει να στήνει ένα τέτοιο σύστημα και έχει μια  ιστοσελίδα, αλλά έναν ορισμό που να είναι κοινός και αποδεκτός. Πιστέψτε  με, θα βρείτε τέτοια κατεβατά, που θα νομίζετε ότι διαβάζεται βαθιά  φιλοσοφικά κείμενα και ανάθεμα εάν καταλαβαίνετε τίποτα. Μέσα από αυτή  την αναζήτηση θα δείτε και πολλές εφαρμογές από χώρες που χρησιμοποιούν  αυτά τα συστήματα δεκαετίες τώρα. Τι να κάνουμε, και σε αυτό το ζήτημα  είμαστε τελευταίοι. Και που ξέρετε, μπορεί να αλλάξετε τρόπο σκέψης και  να δείτε καθημερινές εφαρμογές που πριν δεν τις είχατε καν φανταστεί.  Αφού γίνει η καλωδίωση, μετά δύσκολα προστίθενται πράγματα σε αυτά τα  συστήματα. Δεν βρίσκεις απλώς το πιο κοντινό μπουάτ για να πάρεις ρεύμα.  Δύσκολα επικοινωνείς με άλλα συστήματα, όπως συναγερμοί, κάτι καυστήρες  με RS232 που βλέπω να ψάχνουν στο εξωτερικό, μετρητές ενέργεια με  Modbus και δεν ξέρω εγώ τι άλλο. Κάποιο θα πουν ότι αυτά δεν μας  απασχολούν καθόλου και βλακείες μας λες τώρα. Πάντως επαναλαμβάνω, μόνο  όταν κάποιος ζήσει σε ένα τέτοιο περιβάλλον, μόνο τότε μπορεί να  καταλάβει την διαφορά από την κλασική ηλεκτρολογική εγκατάσταση και τον  καθημερινό τρόπο σκέψης. Και εάν είστε άνθρωποι που ψάχνεστε, τότε  σίγουρα θα μετανιώσετε για το πόσο επιπόλαια σκεφθήκατε πριν να  αποφασίσετε.

----------


## lepouras

εγώ ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει τελικά ποιο σύστημα έχεις και πως δουλεύει. έχει μια κεντρική μονάδα που τα ελέγχει  όλα ή πολλά αυτόνομα περιφερειακά?
το ΚΝΧ έχει τα πάντα. το πρόγραμμα είναι πάρα πολύ εύκολο και δεν τίθεται θέμα δυσκολία εκμάθησης. ο προγραμματισμός της όλης εγκατάστασης είναι απλά παιχνίδι και μπορείς να κουμπώσεις σε οποιοδήποτε σημείο ακόμα και διακόπτη του σπιτιού και να περάσεις το πρόγραμμα. από άποψη επεκτασιμότητας είναι και αυτό εύκολο και η μόνη δυσκολία (όπως σε κάθε σύστημα) είναι η παροχή που θα χρειαστεί η συσκευή που θα δουλέψει (πχ το φωτιστικό ή το μοτέρ κλπ κλπ) ενώ το θέμα εντολής είναι να βρεις το κοντινότερο σημείο που περνάει BUS καλώδιο. φυσικά έχει και ασύρματα που μπορείς να δουλέψεις αν δεν θέλεις το παραμικρό μερεμέτι. το μοναδικό αρνητικό που έχει όπως είπες  είναι μόνο το κόστος του σε όλα  και τίποτε άλλο.

----------


## georgeb1957

Δημήτρη (vampiris) πές μας τελικά ποιό σύστημα χρησιμοποιείς. Δεν θα σε ρωτήσουμε περισσότερα. Συζήτηση κάνουμε και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί μας κρατάς σε αγωνία!!!

----------


## Fire Doger

> Αυτό που βλέπω,  και με στενοχωρεί αφάνταστα, είναι ότι κάποιοι μπερδεύουν το  "αναβοσβήνω" μερικά φώτα με το "Έξυπνο Σπίτι".



Δεν βλέπω να το μπέρδεψε κανείς, συζητάμε για zigbee και sonoff (κατ επέκταση esp8266). Το να συζητήσουμε τι μπορείς να κάνεις με έναν μικροελεγκτή είναι αστείο, ακόμα και συσκευή που λειτουργεί με σήματα καπνού ελέγχεις. Απ' την στιγμή που αναβόσβησε μια λάμπα μέσω ενός κεντρικού ελεγκτή μπορεί να ελέγξει τα πάντα από on-off μέχρι τον ποιο εξελιγμένο ελεγκτή, να μετρήσει τα πάντα και να επικοινωνήσει με οτιδήποτε δέχεται σήματα, μέχρι και να κάνει το τηλεκοντρόλ για τηλεόραση του 90. Πολύ σημαντικό το ότι μπορείς να "πειράξεις" υπάρχουσες συσκευές, να κατασκευάσεις αυτόματες συσκευές ή να κάνεις με μη παρεμβατικό τρόπο τον έλεγχο σε μη έξυπνες συσκευές (πχ προσομοιώνοντας το τηλεκοντρόλ). Οπότε τα πάντα γίνονται έξυπνα και δεν ψάχνεις πχ για ενισχυτή που υποστηρίζει το σύστημά σου.
 Και όλα αυτά μόνο με 3.3V και τα απαραίτητα περιφερειακά για την κάθε δουλειά.

Το πρόβλημα που συζητάμε είναι η αξιοπιστία που έχεις σε ένα ασύρματο δίκτυο (jammer, drop κλπ), τα προτερήματα/μειονεκτήματα σε σχέση με το ενσύρματο, η ασφάλεια από επιθέσεις, τον καλύτερο server για αυτήν την δουλειά, τον βαθμό δυσκολίας και την ελευθερία/επεκτασιμότητα που σου προσφέρει. Τα υπόλοιπα είναι λεπτομέρειες και λύνονται πολύ εύκολα όταν υπάρχει έξυπνη δομή στο σύστημα.

Φυσικά απαιτεί γνώσεις το να κάνεις κάτι τέτοιο αλλά σε φόρουμ ηλεκτρονικών ήμαστε, εμείς ήμαστε αυτοί που χτίζουμε πάνω σε αυτά τα συστήματα και τα βελτιώνουμε.

----------


## κολας

Σε πολλά πράγματα θα συμφωνήσω με τον Στέφανο!Ακόμη και αυτά esp8266 ,arduino ,rasberry pι κλπ στην ουσία είναι plc.Οπώς μου είχε πει και ένας φίλος Ηλεκτρολόγος-προγραμματιστής(που δουλέυει Αμερική  ) αν ξέρεις να τα παίζεις στα δάχτιλα(να προγραμματίζεις καλά π.χ c,c++,python)μπωρείς να κάνεις παπάδες.Σίγουρα το έτοιμο(plc siemems s7300 ας πούμε)μας δίνει ,ευκολία εκμάθησης και εγγύηση σε περίπτωση απρόοπτου .Την αξιοπιστία δεν την βάζω γιατί ακομή και το πιο ιδανικό σύστημα μπορεί να αποδειχθει αναξιόπιστο!Οπως είπε και ο φίλος vampiris όλα έχουν να κάνουν με το πόσο καλός είσαι,οπότε έχεις και της ανάλογες επιλογές.

----------


## vasilllis

qbus? κατι τετοιο φανταζομαι.

----------


## κολας

εχει χρησιμοποιησει κάνεις το amazon echo alexa.Οι φωνητικές εντολές πάνε σε εναν server της amazon,δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση παραβίασης των στοιχείων-δεδομένων μας?Με άλλα λόγια κατα πόσο ασφαλές είναι?

----------


## lepouras

για αυτό δηλαδή μας λέει τόσες μέρες?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazon_Echo

----------


## vasilllis

> εχει χρησιμοποιησει κάνεις το amazon echo alexa.Οι φωνητικές εντολές πάνε σε εναν server της amazon,δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση παραβίασης των στοιχείων-δεδομένων μας?Με άλλα λόγια κατα πόσο ασφαλές είναι?



αρκετα ααφαλες.θα λες "αλεξα παιξτην μου", και οταν θα μπαινεις αμαζον στα προτεινομενα ειδη θα σου εχει φουσκωτες(κουκλες)

υγ κατα τα αλλα ανωνυμα βεβαια..

----------

mikemtb (29-08-17)

----------


## Fire Doger

> αρκετα ααφαλες.θα λες "αλεξα παιξτην μου", και οταν θα μπαινεις αμαζον στα προτεινομενα ειδη θα σου εχει φουσκωτες(κουκλες)
> 
> υγ κατα τα αλλα ανωνυμα βεβαια..



Υπερβολές.... αφού το είπαν καθαρά οι άνθρωποι ότι δεν το κάνουν!





> There are concerns about the access Echo has to private conversations in the home, or other non-verbal indications that can identify who is present in the home and who is not based on audible cues such as footstep-cadence or radio/television programming.[42][43] Amazon responds to these concerns by stating that Echo only streams recordings from the user's home when the 'wake word' activates the device, though the device is technically capable of streaming voice recordings at all times, and in fact will always be listening to detect if a user has uttered the word.



 :Lol:

----------

vasilllis (29-08-17)

----------


## georgeb1957

Σωστά. Γιατί γινόμαστε καχύποπτοι. 
Ολα άυτά τα projects (κοινωνικά δίκτυα, android, smart ευκολίες,  πιστεύω ότι απο κάπου χρηματοδοτούνται για το καλό μας. Για να μας κάνουν την ζωή ποιό άνετη.
 Προχθές μου ήρθε στο facebook η φάτσα ενός γνωστού μου που εχω να τον δώ 30 χρόνια. Αν και δεν απόρησα μου την έδωσε.

----------


## lepouras

να και το sonoff έβγαλε συνεργαζόμενα με alexa κλπ μηχάνημα (άρα θα αρχίσει να συνεργάζονται και τα υπόλοιπα εφόσον και αυτό τρέχει σε cloud).
https://www.banggood.com/SONOFF-RF-B...ion&utmid=1951

άρα δεν μιλάμε για αυτόνομο "έξυπνο" σπίτι αλλά για κάποιους έξυπνους που διαχειρίζονται το σπίτι σου. με κάθε "μυστικότητα" φυσικά. και έτσι και σου κοπεί το ίντερνετ γυρνάς στην παλαιολιθική εποχή.......  :Lol: 
και σου ηχογραφούν 24/7 τη γίνετε και λες μέσα στο σπίτι σου όπως αποδεικνύει η υπόθεση που αναφέρει.......


Police have been investigating the death of Victor Collins, which  occurred on November 22, 2015, in the home of James Andrew Bates, in Bentonville, Arkansas. Citing privacy concerns, Amazon refused to turn over Echo data to authorities.[47][48] This stand-off was resolved when Bates consented to the release of his personal information that was held by Amazon.[49][50]

άρα μετά το φατσοβιβλίο που προσφέρουμε εθελοντικά όλα μας τα προσωπικά δεδομένα (που είμαστε, ποιοι είμαστε, τη κάνουμε, συνήθειες, παρέες, απόψεις κλπ) τώρα προσφέρουμε και εθελοντικά να καταγράφονται και όλες μας οι συνήθειες και ο τρόπος ζωής μας ΚΑΙ μέσα στο σπίτι μέχρι και πόση ζέστα θέλουμε να έχουμε , τη ώρα ξυπνάμε και τη ώρα κοιμόμαστε και φυσικά όλα όσα λέμε.

τελικά πόσο τυχαίο ήταν το Bigbrother που μας μπήκε στην ζωή και τώρα γινόμαστε εμείς χωρίς να μας ενοχλεί παίχτες αλλά χωρίς  τέλος.
δεν γ@μι%$τε θα πατάω τον διακόπτη να ανάψω το φως ......  :Lol:

----------

mikemtb (30-08-17)

----------


## Panoss

Συμφωνώ με λέπουρμαν, προτιμάω την παλαιολιθική εποχή, δεν βαρεθήκατε να γίνονται όλα όλο και πιο πολύπλοκα;
Είναι θέμα χρόνου πότε θα καταρρεύσει ο πολιτισμός μας λόγω πολυπλοκότητας.

Την παραπάνω πρόβλεψή μου χαράξτε τη σε πέτρινες πλάκες για να παραμείνει και μετά την κατάρρευση.

----------


## Fire Doger

> δεν γ@μι%$τε θα πατάω τον διακόπτη να ανάψω το φως ......



Αγριάνθρωπος.... :Lol:  Άκουσε εκεί με το χέρι, να γεμίζει και δαχτυλιές!

----------


## kioan

Πολλές από τις ευκολίες ενός τέτοιου είδους σπιτιού μπορούν να υλοποιηθούν χωρίς hosting σε τρίτους. Αλλά το θέμα είναι κατά πόσο είναι ικανός ο καθένας να συντηρεί ένα τέτοιο σύστημα από μόνος του ή αν έχει να διαθέσει τον απαιτούμενο χρόνο.

----------

vasilllis (29-08-17)

----------


## vasilllis

το hosting δεν εχει να κανει με την συντηρηση.μην νομίζεις οτι θα ερχεται η alexa να στο συντηρει.
το θεμα τους ψηφιακούς βοηθούς-καλοθελητες ειναι αναλογο φανταζομαι με τις webcams...βαρεθηκαν φαινεται να εχουν μονο εικόνα θελουν και ηχο

----------


## kioan

Εννοείται αυτό, ίσως να μην το εξέφρασα καλά. Η Alexa κάνει αυτό που κάνει. Από εκεί και πέρα το πως θα συνδεθεί με τους αυτοματισμούς στο σπίτι είναι άλλο μεγάλο κεφάλαιο.

Με την έννοια hosting εννοώ και το που τρέχει η λογική του συστήματος αυτοματισμού. Είναι αυτό που είχα γράψει και παλιότερα με αφορμή αντίστοιχο θέμα.

Για παράδειγμα έστω ότι θέλουμε κάτι απλό όπως τον έλεγχο ενός διακόπτη από το Internet. Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει με 3 τρόπους
Ο διακόπτης συνδέεται στον server του κατασκευαστή και αναμένει εντολές. Ο χρήστης χρησιμοποιεί το site ή το mobile app του κατασκευαστή και στέλνει εντολές στον server. Αυτήν την πρακτική χρησιμοποιούν πολλές φτηνιάρικες λύσεις από Κίνα.Ο χρήστης συνδέεται απευθείας στον διακόπτη (μέσω web interface ή mobile app) στο τοπικό δίκτυο. Αν απαιτούνται χειρισμοί από το Internet χρειάζεται ο διακόπτης να είναι ορατός και προσβάσιμος από το Internet (υλοποίηση port forwarding).Ο διακόπτης επικοινωνεί με τον κεντρικό κόμβο του συστήματος που είναι στο σπίτι. Ο χειρισμός γίνεται με εντολές που στέλνονται στον κεντρικό κόμβο. Επειδή υπάρχει μόνο ένα σημείο που πρέπει να είναι ορατό από το Internet, είναι εύκολο να εφαρμοστούν πολιτικές ασφαλείας, ισχυρή κρυπτογράφηση κλπ

Προσωπικά θα επέλεγα τον τρίτο τρόπο και μόνο. Έτσι θα είχα πλήρη έλεγχο στο που πάει η πληροφορία.

Το 2ο έχει τεράστια κενά ασφαλείας και είναι η βασική αιτία που έχει γιγαντωθεί το πρόβλημα των internet connected zombies που χρησιμοποιούνται για Denial of Service attacks. Στο log του firewall μου βλέπω καθημερινά αμέτρητες τέτοιες απόπειρες σύνδεσης από διάφορες IPs. Η πλειοψηφία αυτών όταν τις ψάχνω, είναι καταγραφικά από κάμερες που έχουν μολυνθεί με ιό. Στη συνέχεια το κάθε ένα από αυτά σαρώνει τυχαίες IPs ψάχνοντας να μολύνει και άλλα ίδια συστήματα. Όταν αυτός που χειρίζεται όλα αυτά τα zombies δώσει εντολή, κάνουν οργανωμένη επίθεση στον στόχο που τους δινει.
Το 99% των εγκαταστάσεων τέτοιων καταγραφικών γίνεται από άτομα που έχουν πλήρη άγνοια από θέματα ασφάλειας πληροφοριακών συστημάτων. Έτσι απλά ανοίγουν μια πόρτα στο router, στήνουν ένα dynamic DNS και πολλές φορές δεν μπαίνουν καν στον κόπο να αλλάξουν τον εργοστασιακό κωδικό της συσκευής.

----------

Gaou (29-08-17)

----------


## MacGyver

-Δεν ξέρω για σας, όμως εγώ προέβλεψα ότι θα έχουμε βροχή σήμερα χωρίς να ρωτήσω την Αλέκα. Απλά βγήκα στο μπαλκόνι να πιω τον καφέ μου και κοίταξα γύρω μου τον ουρανό.
Δεν με έννοιαζε ιδιαίτερα βέβαια μιας και δεν είχα απλώσει τραχανά, ούτε τριφύλλι για στέγνωμα. Αν βρέξει καλώς, αν δεν βρέξει επίσης καλοδεχούμενο. Στην πόρτα το αυτοκίνητο έχει και θήκη και ομπρέλα.
-Τα στόρια δεν τα κατεβάζουμε ποτέ, μιας και θέλουμε το σπίτι να αερίζεται συνεχώς. Σπάνια μόνο στα πολλά κρύα για επιπλέον μόνωση.
-Στον διάδρομο και στα υπνοδωμάτια έχω βάλει το λαμπάκι νυχτός με τα 4€ απο το Μ.Μ με ένα led και φωτοαντίσταση. Ανάβουν μόνα τους και σβήνουν όταν ξημερώσει. Στα παιδικά έχω φορτιστές USB κινέζικους στα 3Α με 1€ που έχουν ωραίο εσωτερικό φωτισμό σε πορτοκαλί και μπλε.
Ο φωτισμός είναι ξεκούραστος και τόσος ώστε να βλέπεις αλλά και να μην ενοχλεί.
-Ο θερμοσίφωνας είναι σχετικά μικρός και ζεσταίνεται σε δέκα λεπτά.
-Το πρωί όταν σηκωθώ μπορώ να κάνω οτιδήποτε εκτός από το να μιλάω. Και έτσι αντί να ρωτάω την Αλέκα, απλά γυρίζω το βλέμμα μου στο ρολόι του κομοδίνου και βλέπω τι ώρα είναι.

Δεν ξέρω αν όλα αυτά είναι δικές μου ιδιοτροπίες η απλή καθημερινότητα, όμως για κάποιον που έχει οικογένεια και τρέχει το ένα παιδί στο ένα άθλημα, το άλλο στο άλλο, και για μία ώρα γυρνάει να βρει να παρκάρει η έρχεται σπίτι και ξαναπάει να τα γυρίσει πίσω: το να ανάψει το φως η να δει το ρολόι η να κατεβάσει το στόρι είναι απλά αστείο.

----------


## takhs764

Γεια σας το ένα είναι αυτό http://gce-electronics.com/fr/
και το άλλο αυτό https://denkovi.com/
Από τα καλύτερα δεν κάνω καμία διαφήμιση αλλά τα έχω κάνει εγκατάσταση και είναι πολύ αξιόπιστα

----------


## kioan

Μια ιδέα για χειρισμό φώτων από διακόπτες αλλά και δυνατότητα χειρισμού από κάποιο έξυπνο σύστημα, είναι καλωδιώνοντας τον διακόπτη σαν να είναι aller-retour με τον δεύτερο διακόπτη να είναι ένα relay εντός του πίνακα.
Έτσι ακόμα και αν δεν έχει εγκατασταθεί ακόμα ο controller ή αν χαλάσει ή αν τον κάνει κάποιος bypass, οι διακόπτες λειτουργούν κανονικά.

----------


## aktis

Οτι όλες αυτες οι εταιρίες , Google , Amazon κλπ  δεν δουλεύουν για την ψυχή της μανας τους ειναι λογικό 
Σου δινουν ενα χρυσο κλουβί και οσο καναβούρι θέλεις που έλεγε και το αφεντικό μου... αρκεί να κελαηδάς
Το οτι τα δεδομένα που μαζεύουν καταλήγουν στην CIA κλπ , δεν ειναι σίγουρο , αλλά δεν μπορείς και να το αρνηθείς 100 % 
Ακόμα και να μην τα δίνουν κατευθείαν,  όποιος θελει να γλύψει μέλι θα βρει τρόπο να ανοίξει το βάζο .

Απο την άλλη , οποιαδήποτε σχεδόν σημερινή συσκευή με μΕ , κρατάει logs ή μπαινει σε σύστημα που κρατάνε logs... 
Να σας θυμήσω πως βρέθηκε όλη η 17 Νοέμβρη απο την τηλεκάρτα που ειχε πάνω του ο Ξηρός ...
Ηταν καλύτερα να μην εχει ο ΟΤΕ σύστημα τηλε-εποπτείας στα καρτοτηλέφωνα ; 
Ειναι καλύτερα να μην υπάρχουν καμερες και καταγραφικά ; 
Ειναι καλύτερα να μην κρατάνε οι ISP αντίγραφα των email και logs ;
Εχω φίλο μου που δεν θελει να κάνει δωρεαν τηλέφωνα απο το δωρεαν τηλέφωνο με 3000 λεπτα που του εχουν δώσει 
από την δουλειά του και που του επιτρέπουν γιατι φοβάται οτι μπορει να τον παρακολουθούν 
Δεν ήθελε ούτε να συνδεθει σε ΚΛΣ για να μην τον παρακολουθούν 
Ο Ερντογαν βρηκε ολους τους αντικαθεστωτικούς απο το οτι χρησιμοποιούσαν (λεει ) κοινο λογισμικο κρυπτογράφησης μηνυμάτων στα κινητα τους 

Αλλά δεν μπορω να φανταστώ κιόλας οτι οι περισσότεροι που ανεβάζουν μια selfie στο facebook καθε ώρα , 
που ανεβάζουν τι φαι τρώνε στο κάθε εστιατόριο , σε ποιο ξενοδοχείο κάνανε διακοπές 
που δίνουν τα κλειδιά σε πορτιέρηδες για να τους παρκάρουν το αυτοκίνητο ,
που δίνουν τα κλειδια του σπιτιού τους στην καθαρίστρια κλπ 
που ψωνίζουν απο αμαζον ebay κλπ 
θα εχουν πρόβλημα να ξερει η google και η amazon πόσες ώρες ανάβουν τα φώτα ...

----------


## Panoss

> Αλλά δεν μπορω να φανταστώ κιόλας οτι οι *περισσότεροι* που ...
> ...θα εχουν πρόβλημα να ξερει η google και η amazon πόσες ώρες ανάβουν τα φώτα ...



Άρα πιστεύεις ότι κάποιοι, οι λιγότεροι, θα έχουν πρόβλημα.
Η Google και η Amazon τους ενημερώνει ότι θα ξέρουν πόσες ώρες ανάβουν τα φώτα;

----------


## Googlis

> Βασίλη , το sonoff ξεκίνησε απο το kickstarter ή indiegogo, δεν θυμάμαι ,  και το καλύτερο πράγμα που κάνανε ... ειναι οτι δημοσιευσανε τα σχεδια του . 
> Βασίζεται στο best seller , esp8266 , αυτο τα λέει όλα ...
> Αποτέλεσμα , σήμερα εχει πολλή καλή υποστήριξη απο όλες τις πλατφόρμες domotics  με πειραγμένα firmware ,
> και εννοείται οτι δεν εχει ανταγωνισμο ...  στα 10 usd ! 
> 
> Υποστηρίζει σαφώς  σενάρια , MQTT ,  NodeRed ,  Alexa , IFTTT  , OTA update κλπ



Τα sonoff είναι μια χαρά για περιορισμένες εφαρμογές ή τις πλάκας.
Ναι μεν είναι εύχρηστο βολικό και γρήγορο αλλά η ποιότητά του είναι μηδαμινή.
Προσωπικά δεν θα το εμπιστευόμουν για να χειρίζομαι καταναλώσεις εξ αποστάσεως, το βρίσκω πολύ φτηνιάρικο.

----------


## lepouras

γενικά να ξεμπερδέψουμε κάτι στο όλο θέμα. καταρχήν ένα σύστημα (είτε το πούμε αυτοματισμό είτε το πούμε έξυπνο σπίτι) θα πρέπει να παρέχει κάποιες βαθμίδες ασφάλειας ώστε σε κάποιο πρόβλημα τότε αυτό να είναι απομονωμένο και να μην δημιουργεί συνολική κατάρρευση συστήματος.

πχ αλεξα. επειδή όλα διαχειρίζονται από ένα σερβερ κάπου σε κάποια εταιρία σε οποιαδήποτε περίπτωση που έχουμε διακοπή του ίντερνετ αυτομάτως το σύστημα αφήνει ένα τεράστιο καινό και δεν δουλεύει τίποτα. άρα. από την στιγμή που αυτό το σύστημα δεν έχει κάποιο πρόβλεψη ώστε να μπορεί να συνεχίσει χωρίς ίντερνετ τουλάχιστον βασικές λειτουργίες όπως φώτα κλπ και λογικά να χάνουμε μόνο διεργασίες που θέλουν ιντερνετ (κατέβασμα τραγούδια, ψώνια στο ιντερνετ  και κλπ δυνατότητες που έχει μέσο ιντερνετ) τότε δεν θεωρείτε καλό από άποψη αξιοπιστίας τουλάχιστον σε περίπτωση ανάγκης (πχ σε ένα σεισμό που το πρώτο που κόβετε είναι οι επικοινωνίες και άρα λογικά ακόμα και το ίντερνετ). φυσικά θα μπορούσαμε να συμπεριλάβουμε στα προβλήματα το να χαλάσει το μοντεμ, το wifi, ακόμα και παρεμβολή από κάποια ποιο ισχυρή συσκευή ακόμα και  τζαμερ.

μετά έχουμε συστήματα που ενώ δεν χρειάζονται κεντρική επικοινωνία με κάποιο σέρβερ μέσο ίντερνετ έχουν κεντρική μονάδα που ελέγχει τα πάντα. πχ αυτό μπορεί να είναι PLC ή κάποιο άλλο σύστημα (νομίζω ότι έτσι δουλεύει το Q-BUS).
σε αυτά έχουμε το μειονέκτημα ότι αν χαλάσει η κεντρική μονάδα τότε δεν δεν δουλεύει καθόλου το σύστημα όλο. ποιο δύσκολο από το να χάσουμε το ίντερνετ αλλά δεν παύει να είναι μια μονάδα που δουλεύει 24/7 οπότε εμπεριέχει αυτό τον κίνδυνο.

τέλος έχουμε τα αποκεντρωμένα συστήματα( πχ ΚΝΧ, zigbee, κλπ κλπ) που πχ ο κάθε εντολέας( πχ διακόπτης, αισθητήρας κίνησης, θερμοστάτης κλπ κλπ) και ο κάθε παραλήπτης (πχ μονάδα ρολού, φωτισμού, κλπ κλπ) προγραμματίζονται μεμονωμένα ο κάθε ένας για το ποια δουλειά θα κάνει (αυτό μπορεί να χρειάζεται να γίνει σε μια μια συσκευή ξεχωριστά ή σε όλες μαζί μέσο κάποιου αξεσουάρ που προσφέρει το σύστημα).
αυτό μας παρέχει την ασφάλεια ότι όποια συσκευή και να χαλάσει χάνουμε μόνο τις λειτουργίες αυτής της συσκευής (πχ αν ανάβουμε το φως από 5 σημεία και το ένα από αυτά είναι σε αυτή την συσκευή συνεχίζουμε να τα ανάβουμε από τα άλλα 4)και όχι  όλο το σύστημα. εντάξει υπάρχουν και κάποιες μονάδες σεναρίων αν δεν μας δίνει  την δυνατότητα η συγκεκριμένη συσκευή που αν χαλάσουν τότε χάνουμε το σενάριο που θα έπαιζε και όχι την δυνατότητα να κάνουμε τις ενέργειες μεμονωμένα την κάθε μια.
άρα εδώ έχουμε ακόμα λιγότερες πιθανότητες να βρεθούμε σε γενικό αποκλεισμό.


τέλος θα πρέπει το όποιο σύστημα να μην είναι αποκλειστικότητα κάποιου κατασκευαστή γιατί ενδεχομένως να μας περιορίζει κάθε φορά στο τι χρειαζόμαστε και αν το έχει στην γκάμα του και στην χειρότερη (και ποιο συνηθισμένη) κάποια στιγμή να κλείσει ή να αλλάξει πλεύση στο αν συνεχίσει να παρέχει το σύστημα αυτό και να βρεθούμε αποκλεισμένοι από ενδεχόμενη ανάγκη αποκατάστασης κάποιας μονάδας μελλοντικά.

σε όλα τα συστήματα πρέπει να υπάρχουν πρόβλεψη στην εγκατάσταση  αντικεραυνικής προστασίας κλπ κλπ οπότε αυτό το θεωρούμε δεδομένο και αποτελεί μειονέκτημα όλων και δεν το αθροίζω στο καθένα μεμονωμένα.

τώρα το θέμα πχ του αλεξα κλπ που είναι σε θέση να καταγράφει και να αποθηκεύει συνομιλίες εσωτερικά στο σπίτι κλπ και να φτάνει σε σημείο κάποιος σερβερ να διαχωρίζετε όλο και περισσότερα σπίτια αρχίζει να πηγαίνει όλο και περισσότερο σε αυτά που κάποτε βλέπαμε σαν ταινίες επιστημονικής φαντασίας και μπορεί τώρα να μην αντιλαμβανόμαστε τη αντίκτυπο θα έχει κάποια στιγμή στην ζωή μας.
  όταν κάποια στιγμή (να βάλω την χοντρή περίπτωση) που θα χρωστάς στην τράπεζα (που υπάρχει φυσικά από τώρα) και θα αποφασίζουν να σου πάρουν το σπίτι με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες, θα πηγαίνεις μια ωραία βραδιά στο σπίτι σου και θα σε έχει κλειδωμένο απέξω και θα απορείς γιατί.
ας σκεφτούμε ακόμα χειρότερα ποιο μακριά στο μέλλον (που τελικά μπορεί να μην είναι και τόσο μακρινό) εφόσον η βάση δεδομένον έχει φτάσει σε σημείο να ξέρουν τα πάντα για εσένα από την στιγμή που γεννήθηκες, και αυτά που τους έχεις παρέχει εσύ οικειοθελώς (με facebook, twiter,  κλπ κλπ), και αυτά που έχουν καταγράψει εν αγνεία σου (πχ αλεξα κλπ κλπ). ας σκεφτούμε ότι βγάζουν ένα  νόμο,  παράλογο  για τα σημερινά δεδομένα αλλά έτσι αποφάσισαν αυτοί για το " και καλά" καλό μας,  κάποιοι θα διαφωνούμε γι αυτόν. αυτομάτως να αποφασίζουν ότι τελικά δεν σου ανήκει το δικαίωμα να ζεις ή να ζεις στον κόσμο τους οπότε το ωραίο αυτοκίνητο με τις φωνητικές εντολές, το ωραίο σπίτι αντίστοιχα με τις δικές του, και όλη η ηλεκτρονική ζωή που έχεις(τραπεζικοί λογαριασμοί αφμ κλπ κλπ) και υπάρχουν μόνο σε σερβερ και πίστεψες  ότι δεν χρειάζεται ποια να έχεις τίποτα σε χαρτομανι (που όσο και να μας ενοχλεί είναι ίσως το μόνο πράγμα που μπορεί να αντικρούσει κάτι), να παύεις ποια να λέγεσαι Βαγγέλης Βαγγελίδης και είσαι ηλεκτρονικός και ξαφνικά λέγεσαι Πάνος Παναγιτίδης και είσαι καταζητούμενος και άφραγκος. η πρόσβαση ακόμα και στο σπίτι σου έχει διακοπή έστω να πάρεις έστω και ένα ρούχο (δεν σε αναγνωρίζει ώστε να σου επιτρέψει πρόσβαση) το αμάξι σου δεν δέχεται να πάρει μπροστά γιατί και αυτό δεν σε αναγνωρίζει, δεν έχεις δυνατότητα να ψωνίσεις τίποτα γιατί δεν σου ανήκουν ποια οι τραπεζικοί λογαριασμοί και παύεις να υπάρχεις ποια για αυτή την κοινωνία.

τραβηγμένο και επιστημονική φαντασία? ίσως. 
ας δούμε λίγο τις ζωές μας πριν 30 χρόνια και τη θεωρούσαμε επιστημονική φαντασία και τελικά από αυτά πόσα θεωρούμε τώρα δεδομένα και φυσιολογικά και αναγκαία και ίσως τελικά να μην είναι τόσο επιστημονική φαντασία.

αυτά. το ξεχείλωσα το θέμα....  :Lol:

----------

mikemtb (03-09-17)

----------


## picdev

Οι υπερβολές είναι λάθος , μια φορά είχα ένα σπίτι που όλα είναι πάνω σε plc και τα ρολά επίσης , πολύ επικίνδυνο θα έλεγα . Αν συνέβαινε κάτι και κολλάγε  το plc ή το ρεύμα , σε μια φωτιά ολυμηρα τι θα έκανες 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## kioan

> μια φορά είχα ένα σπίτι που όλα είναι πάνω σε plc και τα ρολά επίσης , πολύ επικίνδυνο θα έλεγα .



Συμφωνώ με αυτό και είναι και αυτο που με προβλημάτιζε πάντα στα ηλεκτρικά ρολά. Συνήθως δεν έχουν χειροκίνητη λειτουργία και σε διακοπή ρεύματος δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι.
Όταν έμενα σε τέτοιο σπίτι φρόντιζα πάντα όταν ήμουν μεσα να αφήνω τουλάχιστον μισό μέτρο ανοιχτό το ένα από τα ρολά.


Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## lepouras

όλα τα ρολα μπορούν αν θέλουμε να έχουν και την υποδοχή για μανιβέλα. για απεμπλοκή του φρένου με συρματόσχοινο δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει για οικιακά ρολα. φυσικά η ύπαρξη της υποδοχής της μανιβέλας μπορεί να ενοχλεί από αισθητική άποψη.

----------


## Panoss

> γενικά να ξεμπερδέψουμε κάτι στο όλο θέμα. καταρχήν ένα σύστημα (είτε το πούμε αυτοματισμό είτε το πούμε έξυπνο σπίτι) θα πρέπει να παρέχει κάποιες βαθμίδες ασφάλειας ώστε σε κάποιο πρόβλημα τότε αυτό να είναι απομονωμένο και να μην δημιουργεί συνολική κατάρρευση συστήματος.
> 
> πχ αλεξα. επειδή όλα διαχειρίζονται από ένα σερβερ κάπου σε κάποια εταιρία σε οποιαδήποτε περίπτωση που έχουμε διακοπή του ίντερνετ αυτομάτως το σύστημα αφήνει ένα τεράστιο καινό και δεν δουλεύει τίποτα. άρα. από την στιγμή που αυτό το σύστημα δεν έχει κάποιο πρόβλεψη ώστε να μπορεί να συνεχίσει χωρίς ίντερνετ τουλάχιστον βασικές λειτουργίες όπως φώτα κλπ και λογικά να χάνουμε μόνο διεργασίες που θέλουν ιντερνετ (κατέβασμα τραγούδια, ψώνια στο ιντερνετ  και κλπ δυνατότητες που έχει μέσο ιντερνετ) τότε δεν θεωρείτε καλό από άποψη αξιοπιστίας τουλάχιστον σε περίπτωση ανάγκης (πχ σε ένα σεισμό που το πρώτο που κόβετε είναι οι επικοινωνίες και άρα λογικά ακόμα και το ίντερνετ). φυσικά θα μπορούσαμε να συμπεριλάβουμε στα προβλήματα το να χαλάσει το μοντεμ, το wifi, ακόμα και παρεμβολή από κάποια ποιο ισχυρή συσκευή ακόμα και  τζαμερ.
> 
> μετά έχουμε συστήματα που ενώ δεν χρειάζονται κεντρική επικοινωνία με κάποιο σέρβερ μέσο ίντερνετ έχουν κεντρική μονάδα που ελέγχει τα πάντα. πχ αυτό μπορεί να είναι PLC ή κάποιο άλλο σύστημα (νομίζω ότι έτσι δουλεύει το Q-BUS).
> σε αυτά έχουμε το μειονέκτημα ότι αν χαλάσει η κεντρική μονάδα τότε δεν δεν δουλεύει καθόλου το σύστημα όλο. ποιο δύσκολο από το να χάσουμε το ίντερνετ αλλά δεν παύει να είναι μια μονάδα που δουλεύει 24/7 οπότε εμπεριέχει αυτό τον κίνδυνο.
> 
> τέλος έχουμε τα αποκεντρωμένα συστήματα( πχ ΚΝΧ, zigbee, κλπ κλπ) που πχ ο κάθε εντολέας( πχ διακόπτης, αισθητήρας κίνησης, θερμοστάτης κλπ κλπ) και ο κάθε παραλήπτης (πχ μονάδα ρολού, φωτισμού, κλπ κλπ) προγραμματίζονται μεμονωμένα ο κάθε ένας για το ποια δουλειά θα κάνει (αυτό μπορεί να χρειάζεται να γίνει σε μια μια συσκευή ξεχωριστά ή σε όλες μαζί μέσο κάποιου αξεσουάρ που προσφέρει το σύστημα).
> αυτό μας παρέχει την ασφάλεια ότι όποια συσκευή και να χαλάσει χάνουμε μόνο τις λειτουργίες αυτής της συσκευής (πχ αν ανάβουμε το φως από 5 σημεία και το ένα από αυτά είναι σε αυτή την συσκευή συνεχίζουμε να τα ανάβουμε από τα άλλα 4)και όχι  όλο το σύστημα. εντάξει υπάρχουν και κάποιες μονάδες σεναρίων αν δεν μας δίνει  την δυνατότητα η συγκεκριμένη συσκευή που αν χαλάσουν τότε χάνουμε το σενάριο που θα έπαιζε και όχι την δυνατότητα να κάνουμε τις ενέργειες μεμονωμένα την κάθε μια.
> ...



Λέπουρμαν πολύ καλό το τσίπουρο Δρακότρυπας,  μπράβο!  :Lol:  
Βλέπω να βγαίνει ο Σπίλπμεργκ στην ανεργία.

----------


## Δημήτρηςκα

Καλημέρα,
Σε ένα διαμέρισμά ή σε μία μονόπατη κατοικία δεν χρειάζονται πολλά. 
Εγώ αν ήμουν στην θέση του παιδιού που άνοιξε το νήμα θα έκανα τα παρακάτω τώρα που ξεκινάει τα ηλεκτρικά:
1) Θερμοσίφωνα με Sonoff ( και πάντα με διακόπτη 1-0-2 σε περίπτωση που κάτι πάει στραβά)
2) ηλεκτρικά ρολά με γενικό button (υπάρχει σχέδιο με ρελέ ράγας κάπου στο hlektronika.gr)
3) Ένα μάστερ ρελέ ράγας που θα κόβει όλα τα φορτία εκτός από ψυγείο και συναγερμό κλπ με Sonnof και πάλι με διακόπτη 1-0-2 (για να είσαι σίγουρος ότι τα έκλεισες όλα ). 
Αυτά!
Τα φώτα δεν υπάρχει λόγος να τα περάσει κάποιος σε τέτοιο σύστημα αν μένει σε διαμέρισμα, απλά τοποθετείς τον διακόπτη πάνω από το κρεβάτι σου  :Smile:  
Τα καινούρια κλιματιστικά έχουν wifi (ακόμη και οι καινούριες καφετιέρες έχουν).
Για τον κήπο υπάρχουν φώτα με φωτοβολταϊκό και μπαταρία που ανάβουν αυτόματα το βράδυ χωρίς καλώδια (πολύ καλά τα έχω στο εξοχικό).

Απλά πράγματα ρε παιδιά,
Εγώ στο σπίτι μου που έχω sonof για τον θερμοσίφωνα όποτε γυρνάω από την δουλειά έχω νερό και επειδή μπορεί να χαλάνε αυτά τα σκατά έχω τον διακόπτη.
Με τα ρολά μετάνιωσα που δεν έκανα κάποιο αυτοματισμό και πάω από ρολό σε ρολό όταν βγαίνω από το σπίτι.
Σχετικά με το μάστερ ρελέ που τα κόβει όλα βοηθάει αν πηγαίνεις διακοπές ή αν έχεις αμφιβολία πως ξέχασες κάτι ανοιχτό.

----------


## vasilllis

οταν χαλασει η κεντρικη μοναδα εχεις φροντισει και λειτουργεις κατι τετοια https://www.google.gr/search?q=%CF%8...64XnI0s9ORY-M:
και μπορεις χειροκινητα να κανεις παπαδες.Επισης μπορεις να προνοησεις καποια φωτα να μενουν ανοιχτα σε χαλασμενη μοναδα (ΝC επαφη).Το εξυπνο σπιτι θελει φαντασια.Ακομα και το KNX εχει τροφοδοτικο(=καηκε =εμεινες)

----------


## Δημήτρηςκα

Δε ξέρω καποια μάρκα Knx που να συνεργάζονται τα on off της με ρελε καστανιάς, ούτε να έχουν μεταγωγικες επαφές για να επιλέξεις την κλειστή. Για τη διασφάλιση του συστήματος χρησιμοποιείται διακόπτης 1-0-2 όπου το κοινό οπλίζει Ρελε. Πιστεύω ειναι ο πιο απλός και σωστός τρόπος

----------


## vampiris

Να διαγραφεί...

----------

mikemtb (05-09-17)

----------


## vasilllis

> Δε ξέρω καποια μάρκα Knx που να συνεργάζονται τα on off της με ρελε καστανιάς, ούτε να έχουν μεταγωγικες επαφές για να επιλέξεις την κλειστή. Για τη διασφάλιση του συστήματος χρησιμοποιείται διακόπτης 1-0-2 όπου το κοινό οπλίζει Ρελε. Πιστεύω ειναι ο πιο απλός και σωστός τρόπος



Δημητρη δεν ανεφερα πουθενα ΚΝΧ.Aπλα εγραψα οτι ολα αυτα που αναφερες μποορυν καλιστα να γινουν με ρελε καστανιας(δινωντας σου την δυνατοτητα για χειροκινητη οπλιση αφοπλιση) ή μεταγωγικους διακοπτες NC επαφες κλπ.
Ολα αυτα τα ειπα για το μειονεκτημα οτι χαλασε η κεντρικη μοναδα,δεν εχεις ουτε φως στην τουαλετα.
Το κνχ και να χαλασει μια μοναδα δεν θα λειτουργει μονο το συγκεκριμενο εργο που διαχειριζεται .

----------

